# June 1-2, 1941 The Farhud - How the Arab Leader in Palestine attacked Jews in Iraq



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[ Which Arab Clan became the leader of the Arabs in Mandate for Palestine, post the Ottoman Empire defeat, shows what a difference power and leadership makes.
One clan wanted to live with the Jews in the recreation of their ancient Nation, the other wanted all Jews gone.  The latter one fought, killed or expelled the leaders of the clans who were against his plans.  The consequences to the Mandate for Palestine, the Jews and the Arabs themselves have been catastrophic for both sides.
His reach and influence in delaying the Jewish dream until 1948 can be seen from the riots he created in 1920 to later efforts even outside the Mandate for Palestine ]


Jews had thrived in Iraq for 2,700 years, a thousand years before Muhammad. But all that came to end when the mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini, led the broad Arab-Nazi alliance in the Holocaust that produced a military, economic, political, and ideological common cause with Hitler. Although Husseini spearheaded an international pro-Nazi, anti-Jewish Islamic movement from India to Central Europe to the Middle East, it was in Baghdad — a 1,000-kilometer drive from Jerusalem — that he launched his robust coordination with the Third Reich.

In 1941, Iraq still hosted Britain’s Anglo-Persian Oil Company, which controlled the region’s oil. Hitler wanted that oil to propel his invasion of Russia. The Arabs, led by Husseini, wanted the Jews out of Palestine and Europe’s persecuted Jews kept away from the Middle East. Indeed, Husseini persuasively argued to Hitler that Jews should not be expelled to Palestine but rather to “Poland,” where “they will be under active control.” Translation: send Jews to the concentration camps. Husseini had visited concentration camps. He had been hosted by architect of the genocide Heinrich Himmler, and the mufti considered Shoah engineer Adolf Eichmann not only a great friend, but a “diamond” among men.

Nazi lust for oil and Arab hatred of Jews combined synergistically June 1–2, 1941, burning the Farhud into history. Arab soldiers, police, and hooligans, swearing allegiance to the mufti and Hitler, bolstered by fascist coup plotters known as the Golden Square, ran wild in the streets, raping, shooting, burning, dismembering, and decapitating. Jewish blood flowed through those streets and their screams created echoes that have never faded.

The 1941 Farhud massacre, which was launched in tandem with an attempted takeover of the British oil fields and London’s airbase at Habbaniya, set the stage for the Mufti-Hitler summit and the establishment of three Islamic and Arab Waffen SS divisions in central Europe under Himmler’s direct sponsorship. After the State of Israel was established in 1948, mufti adherents and devotees throughout the Arab world, working through the Arab League, openly and systematically expelled 850,000 Jews from Morocco to Lebanon. Penniless and stateless, many of those refugees were airlifted to Israel where they were absorbed and became almost half the families of Israel.

(full article online)

Why International Farhud Day Stymies Invented Palestinian History





The Farhud, Baghdad, 1941. Photo: Jewish Museum London


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[ Here is a background of how Al- Husseini went from becoming the Mufti of Jerusalem and his attacks on Jews during the Mandate, to leading the attacks on Jews in Iraq]

Born in 1893 under Ottoman Rule

1914-1917

Husseini’s First Taste of Jihad

  Allegiance to Ottoman Empire
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Amin Al Husseini: Ottoman Empire Officer 

Amin Al-Husseini swears allegiance to the Ottoman Empire  during the Armenian genocidehttp://www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com/amin_en.html#_edn1_ .[ii] He is an officer stationed in Smyrna and participates first-hand in the Armenian genocide. One and a half million Christians are slaughtered under the sword of Islamic Jihad by the Ottoman Army.  Allegiance to Ottoman Empire and Islamic world take-over will be echoed by Osama Bin Laden in his post-September 11th declaration[iii]

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood_


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1917

  Pan-Islamic Vision Comes to Palestine

Amin Al-Husseini returns to Palestine.  He brings with him lessons of genocide and the vision of leading a Pan-Islamic empire, where Jews and Christians are not acceptable.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1920 

  The Violence Begins

 1920/1921.  Riots. Amin Al-Husseini becomes lead figure in organizing riots against locals.  Amin Al-Husseini begins life-long campaign of inciting hate between Jews and Muslims under British Mandate of Palestine. He begins rule of terror over local Muslim leaders, who denounce him as an ignorant thug. [iv]

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

*1921*

* Grand Mufti Against
The Will of The People*

The British, against the local Muslim vote, appoint Amin Al-Husseini as Grand Mufti of Jerusalem.  Amin Al-Husseini came in a poor fourth place in the vote[v] .  The Muslim community rejected his candidacy because he had not received any credible  Islamic education.  He was neither a _Sheikh_ (religiously accredited leader) nor an _Alim (Islamic scholar)._   He becomes the pre-eminent Arab power in Palestine.  His brutality becomes notorious and is rejected by local Muslim leadership.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

In 1919, Haj Amin al-Husseini, a prominent scion of the clan, began organizing small groups of terrorists to harass and attack Palestine’s Jews. One year later, as the Allies were deliberating at San Remo, al-Husseini instigated anti-Jewish riots in Jerusalem during the intermediate days of the Passover festival. Six Jews were murdered and more than 200 wounded during an orgy of destruction.

Given al-Husseini’s role in encouraging the violence, the British arrested him. But one year later, newly-installed British High Commissioner Herbert Samuel, eager to dampen down tensions, pardoned al-Husseini and appointed him to the post of Grand Mufti of Jerusalem. This act, Samuel said, would ensure “that the influences of his family and himself would be devoted to tranquility.”

Samuel could not have been more wrong. As a direct consequence of Britain’s empowerment of him as Mufti, al-Husseini was emboldened in pursuing the aim of violently removing the Jewish presence in Palestine.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

*1922*

*Head of Supreme Muslim Council*

Amin Al-Husseini is appointed Head of Supreme Muslim Council (1922-1937)[vi] .  He is hugely disappointed by the end of the Ottoman Empire under Ataturk. Husseini becomes fanaticized by the idea that he must restore the lost Islamic Empire. He vows to fight all Muslim seculars.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1922

Jerusalem     Capital

   Amin Al-Husseini implements restoration of Dome of the Rock and Al Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem[vii] .  He has the Dome gold-plated for the first time.  Thereafter, Jerusalem takes on more importance as Holy Muslim site in the eyes of the Arab World.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

Within three weeks of his first meeting with Samuel, al-Husseini orchestrated riots in Petach Tikvah and Jaffa which resulted in the murders of 43 Jews. An official British inquiry into these pogroms concluded that “the Arab majority, who were generally the aggressors, inflicted most of the casualties.”

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

Further Jewish immigration in 1925 and 1926 was the pretext for similar anti-Jewish outbursts instigated by al-Husseini, which led a nervous British administration to wonder out loud whether stricter controls on Jewish immigration should be imposed.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1928

 Husseini Joins Muslim Brotherhood

Muslim Brotherhood established in Egypt by Hassan El Banna[viii]in 1928.  Amin Al-Husseini becomes a central member and ideological inspiration[ix] for the Muslim Brotherhood. Mother organization for today’s Egyptian Islamic Jihad and Hamas[x] .  The Muslim Brotherhood preaches Wahhabi Islam[xi] , which justifies violent means to rid the ‘Muslim world’ of its non-Islamic element.  It envisions a Pan-Islamic Empire, where strict Islamic law rules over all.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## MJB12741 (May 31, 2018)

YEP!  And there are those who claim Palestinians were a noble peace loving, life loving people before 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1929

Hebron Massacre

Amin Al-Husseini organizes more riots in Palestine.   He spreads false rumors to further turn the local Muslims against the Jews.   Random murdering of Hebron Jews begins. Hebron Jewish community was over 2,000 years old. [Actually 3000]

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

*1931*

*Founder of 
World Islamic Congress*

Amin Al-Husseini starts to build his own political base.  He preaches Islamic unity and creates the World Islamic Congress in 1931[xii] .

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1933

Hitler Finds Arab Support[xiii]

 Arab Nazi political groups[xiv] spring up throughout Middle East:

        . Young Egypt.  Led by Muslim Brotherhood member Abdul Gamal Nasser (future Egyptian President).  Young Egypt’s political slogan “One Folk, One Party, One Leader” is a direct translation from German of Nazi slogan.

        . Social Nationalist Party in Syria.  Led by Anton Saada[xv](known as the Syrian Fuhrer)


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1936

Husseini Meets Hitler’s banker

Francois Genoud[xvi] , later known as the Swiss Banker of the Hitler’s Third Reich, travels to Palestine to meet Amin Al-Husseini for the first time.  Their relationship will continue well into the 1960’s. 

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1936 

Palestine Riots

*Weapon of Choice*

*Suicide Squads*

Muslim Leaders assassinated





Amin Al Husseini in Jerusalem during 1936 Riots



Amin Al-Husseini is main organizer of riots.[xvii]   He organizes suicide squads against the local authorities.  Applies Nazi methodology of “systematic extermination” of any Arab suspected of less than total loyalty to Pan-Islamic vision of Muslim Brotherhood. 

Any “non-Islamic” element is a threat to his Pan-Islamic vision.

Many Muslim and Christian Palestinian intellectual leaders and clerics assassinated for protesting Husseini’s Islamic terror.

1936-1938. Murdered by Husseini’s men: 

   Sheikh Daoud Ansari ( Imam of Al Aqsa Mosque),  Sheikh Ali Nur el Khattib (Al Aqsa Mosque), Sheikh Nusbi Abdal Rahim (Council of Muslim Religious Court), Sheikh Abdul el Badoui (Acre, Palestine), Sheikh El Namouri (Hebron), Nasr El Din Nassr  (Mayor of Hebron).  Between Feb. 1937 and Nov 1938, Eleven (11) Mukhtars (community leaders) and their entire families slain by Amin al Husseini’s men.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1937

On Hitler’s Payroll

Amin Al-Husseini visits Jerusalem German Consul. He meets SS Hauptschanfuehrer A.Eichman and SS Oberscherfuehrer H. Hagen to discuss “the Jewish question”.[xviii] Amin Al-Husseini subsequently receives financial and military aid from Nazi Germany. [xix] [xx]


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

Further Jewish immigration in 1925 and 1926 was the pretext for similar anti-Jewish outbursts instigated by al-Husseini, which led a nervous British administration to wonder out loud whether stricter controls on Jewish immigration should be imposed. Correctly judging that more violence would push the British into such restrictions—a policy already advocated by leading Arabists at the Foreign Office who had always opposed the Balfour Declaration—the Mufti achieved his greatest political victory in May 1939, when Colonial Secretary Malcolm MacDonald issued the infamous White Paper that set Britain’s Palestine policy on the course of appeasing Arab desires to see the Zionist state-building project extinguished.

Denounced in the House of Commons by Winston Churchill (who did not become Prime Minister until September that year) as a “moral blow,” the White Paper limited Jewish entry into Palestine to 75,000 over the next five years—this on the eve of the Holocaust. Had it not been for the Arab Revolt of 1936-39, led by al-Husseini, it is distinctly possible that British policy towards Jews fleeing Nazi persecution would have been more benign; indeed, the Peel Commission of 1937 recommended the partition of Palestine into Arab and Jewish states. However, through violent actions so extreme that he was forced to escape the country to avoid being arrested by the British, al-Husseini still managed to secure a change in British policy that condemned thousands of Jews to the burgeoning Nazi extermination program.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

As well as opposing the Peel Commission’s recommendations, al-Husseini fueled violence against the Jews by claiming—much as he did during the 1920s, and much as Palestinian Authority leaders like Mahmoud Abbas do today—that the Jews were intent on conquering Muslim sacred sites in Palestine, and in particular the Temple Mount site housing the al-Aqsa Mosque. This nefarious goal was the pretext for a much larger conspiracy. “Palestine does not satisfy the Jews,” al-Husseini said, “because their goal is to rule over the rest of the Arab nations, over Lebanon, Syria, and Iraq, and even over the lands of Khyber in Saudi Arabia, under the pretext that this city was the homeland of the Jewish tribes in the seventh century.”

For much of 1937, al-Husseini dodged the British by holing up inside the al-Aqsa compound, from where he directed the violence and terror. By the time he escaped to Lebanon in October, according to a dispatch from a German diplomat to his superiors in Berlin, “the initially small number of Arabs active in the uprising have managed in the meantime to gain the support of the entire Arab people.”

Al-Husseini’s next move was to Iraq, where he arrived on October 14, 1939. He quickly amassed a group of loyal followers in the Iraqi army and government. In Baghdad, he became the standard-bearer for anti-British and pro-German sentiments. At this time, Iraq was fertile ground for these trends, with many army officers anxious to free Iraq from its dependence on Britain. In January 1941, the pro-German Prime Minister Rashid Ali al-Gailani was forced to step down. With the active backing of al-Husseini, al-Gailani and a group of military officers staged a coup in April 1941. While the rogue government was quickly unseated by a British invasion, the troops couldn’t get to Baghdad fast enough to prevent the Mufti striking out at the largest Jewish community in Iraq.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1941

Mufti Joins Hitler In

Jihad against Britain


Amin Al-Husseini arrives in Rome, where he meets *fascist leader Benito Mussolini, the genocidal butcher of Ethiopians in Africa*. Mussolini vows to help the Palestinian cause against the Jews. From Rome, Husseini declares Fatwa-Jihad [xxi] against Britain. He preaches the notion of Pan-Islamism, with vision of Muslim unity to further his cause.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1941

Husseini-Tulfah [xxii]

Iraqi

Pro-nazi coup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Palestinian Volunteers to the Iraqi Army 
for 1941 Pro-Nazi Coup in Bagdad.

  Amin Al-Husseini instigates a pro-nazi coup in Baghdad, Iraq.  Kharaillah Tulfah is his right-hand man. Tulfah is Saddam Hussein’s mentor and uncle. Germany sends weapons and aircrafts to Husseini.  Coup fails.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amin Al Husseini in Bagdad with Rashid Al-Qailani, Leader of Pro-Nazi Iraqi Coup 1941

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1941

European Jews Must Not Make It To Palestine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amin Al Husseini In Berlin during WWII.

 Amin Al-Husseini in Berlin meets[xxiii] with Adolf Hitler[xxiv] and is active in the decision to exterminate all Jews through the infamous Final Solution[xxv] .






Amin Al Husseini Meets Hitler in Berlin During WWII

Hitler was reportedly content with deporting the Jews out of Europe to Palestine.  Husseini perceived this as a threat to his stronghold in Palestine and pushed successfully for the extermination of the European Jews.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

1941

  Christian Serbian Genocide

Husseini’s Personal Project [xxvi][xxvii] of Nazi offensive in Bosnia:  Serbian-Cyrillic alphabet outlawed. Orthodox Serbs forced to wear Blue armband.  Jewish Serbs forced to wear Yellow armband.

While in Bosnia, Amin Al-Husseini takes the title “Protector of Islam”.  One hundred thousand (100,000) Bosnian Muslims join the Nazi ranks. They seek Nazi approval to establish autonomous Nazi protectorate for Bosnian Muslims.

Amin Al-Husseini approves the Pejani Plan, calling for the extermination of the Serbian population. Nazi Germany refuses to implement the Pejani plan.  

 Bosnian ethnic cleansing under Amin al Husseini:

     . Orthodox Christian Serbs:  200,000 killed

     . Jewish Bosnians: 22,000 killed

     . Gypsies:    over 40,000 killed

Husseini’s legacy of hatred is a major factor in today’s Bosnia/Herzegovina conflict against the Serbs and their leader Milosevic.





Amin Al Husseini Inspecting His Muslim Troops. 1943.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

The Farhud, Baghdad, 1941. Photo: Jewish Museum London

In his memoirs, the Mufti was unapologetic. He defended the Farhud as a legitimate uprising against the all-powerful Jews. Blaming the Jews for the failure of the coup he fomented, the Mufti wrote, “The Iraqi Jews were a fifth column in Iraq. One of the reports I received was that several Iraqi Jews worked in the telephone company, and they recorded official conversations and sent the contents to the British embassy in Baghdad. Additionally, Jews who worked in the post office passed every important letter they received to the embassy.”

These intrigues, al-Husseini insisted, triggered the Farhud. A far more credible explanation is that the Mufti, faced once again with exile, chose to take revenge on the defenseless Jews of Iraq.

(full article online)

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

*THE FARHUD*

The outbreak of mob violence against Baghdad Jewry known as the Farhud (_Farhud_ is an Arabic term best translated as “pogrom” or “violent dispossession”) erupted on June 1, 1941. It was a turning point in the history of the Jews in Iraq. 

In the 1940s about 135,000 Jews lived in Iraq (nearly 3 percent of the total population), with about 90,000 in Baghdad, 10,000 in Basra, and the remainder scattered throughout many small towns and villages. Jewish communities had existed in this region since the 6th century BCE, hundreds of years before Muslim communities established a presence in Iraq during the 7th century. The Jews shared the Arab culture with their Muslim and Christian neighbors, but they lived in separate communities. Jewish assimilation into Muslim society was rare. 

With the establishment of the Iraqi state under the British Mandate in 1921, Jews became full-fledged citizens and enjoyed the right to vote and hold elected office. The Jewish community had between four and six representatives in the Parliament and one member in the Senate. The community was headed by a president, Rabbi Sasson Khedhuri (1933-1949; 1954-1971), an elected council of 60 members, and two executive committees—the spiritual committee for religious issues and the secular committee for managing the secular affairs of the community organizations. Its elite included also high-ranking officials, prominent attorneys and dignitaries, and wealthy merchants. This status of the Jews did not change in 1932, when Iraq gained independence under British informal rule.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[2]

In the spring of 1941, Britain was enduring one of its worst periods in World War II. Most of Europe had fallen to the Axis forces, German planes were bombing British cities in the Blitz, and German submarines were exacting a tremendous toll on British shipping. Having driven the British out of Libya, the Afrika Korps under General Erwin Rommel was camped along the Egyptian border and poised to thrust eastward to the Suez Canal. The German Wehrmacht (armed forces) had driven the British out of Greece and Crete, eliminating their last beachhead on continental Europe. British chances of winning the war appeared slim. 

Such catastrophic setbacks severely impacted Britain's presence in the Middle East. Since June 1940, the Vichy government had controlled Syria and Lebanon, and pro-Axis sentiment was prevalent among Egypt's indigenous government bureaucracy. 

In this context, Rashid 'Ali al-Kailani, an anti-British nationalist politician from one of the leading families in Baghdad, carried out a military coup against the pro-British government in Iraq on April 2, 1941. He was supported by four high-ranking army officers nicknamed the “Golden Square,” and by the former Mufti of Jerusalem, Hajj Amin al-Husayni. Since his arrival in Baghdad in October 1939 as a refugee from the failed Palestinian revolt (1936-1939), al-Husayni had been at the forefront of anti-British activity. Following the coup, the supporters of the deposed pro-British rule, headed by the Regent, Abd al-Ilah, and foreign minister, Nuri al-Said, fled to Transjordan. In Iraq, Rashid 'Ali al-Kailani formed a pro-German government, winning the support of the Iraqi Army and administration. He hoped an Axis victory in the war would facilitate full independence for Iraq.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[3]

The rise of this pro-German government threatened the Jews in Iraq. Nazi influence and antisemitism already were widespread in Iraq, due in large part to the German legation's presence in Baghdad as well as influential Nazi propaganda, which took the form of Arabic-language radio broadcasts from Berlin. _Mein Kampf_ had been translated into Arabic by Yunis al-Sab'awi, and was published in a local newspaper, _Al Alam al Arabi_ (The Arab World), in Baghdad during 1933-1934. Yunis al-Sab'awi also headed the Futtuwa, a pre-military youth movement influenced by the Hitlerjugend (Hitler Youth) in Germany. After the coup d'etat, al-Sab'awi became a minister in the new Iraqi government. 

Concerned that Iraq, as a pro-Axis bridgehead in the Middle East, would inspire other Arab nations, and increasingly worried that their access to oil supplies as well as their communications and transportation routes to India were now seriously threatened, the British decided to occupy the country. On April 19, British Army units from India landed in Basra while the British-led Arab Legion troops (Habforce) moved east into Iraq from Transjordan. By the end of May, the Iraqi regime collapsed and its leaders fled first to Iran and from there to German-occupied Europe. 

Because the British did not wish to appear to be intervening in Iraq's internal affairs, they preferred Iraqi troops, who were loyal to Regent Abd al-Ilah, to be the first to enter Iraq's cities. British authorities also hoped to transfer control of Iraq directly to the Regent and his government. After occupying Basra in the middle of May, the British refused to enter the city and, as a consequence, there occurred widespread looting of goods in the shops in the bazaars, many of which were owned by Jews. Arab notables sent night watchmen to protect Jewish possessions and many gave asylum in their homes to Jews.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[4]

In Baghdad the results of this policy were much more severe. On the afternoon of June 1, 1941, when the Regent and his entourage returned to Baghdad and British troops surrounded the city, the Jews believed that the danger from the pro-Nazi regime had passed. They ventured out to celebrate the traditional Jewish harvest festival holiday of Shavuot. Riots broke out, targeting the Jews of Baghdad. These riots, known as the Farhud, lasted for two days, ending on June 2, 1941. 

Iraqi soldiers and policemen who had supported Rashid Ali al-Gailani's coup d'etat in April and Futtuwa youths who were sympathetic to the Axis incited and led the riots. Unlike in previous incidents, rioters focused on killing. Many civilians in Baghdad and Bedouins from the city's outskirts joined the rioters, taking part in the violence and helping themselves to a share in the booty. During the two days of violence, rioters murdered between 150 and 180 Jews, injured 600 others, and raped an undetermined number of women. They also looted some 1,500 stores and homes. The community leaders estimated that about 2,500 families—15 percent of the Jewish community in Baghdad—suffered directly from the pogrom. According to the official report of the commission investigating the incident, 128 Jews were killed, 210 were injured, and over 1,500 businesses and homes were damaged. Rioting ended at midday on Monday, June 2, 1941, when Iraqi troops entered Baghdad, killed some hundreds of the mob in the streets and reestablished order in Baghdad.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[5]

The causes of the Farhud were political and ideological. On the one hand, the leaders of this pogrom identified the Jews as collaborators with the British authorities and justified violence against Jewish civilians by linking it to the struggle of the Iraqi national movement against British colonialism. Other Arab nationalists also perceived the Baghdad Jews as Zionists or Zionist sympathizers and justified the attacks as a response to Arab-Jewish conflict in Palestine. Nevertheless, killing helpless Jews, including women and children, was an unprecedented phenomenon that contradicted Muslim law. In this situation, antisemitic ideology, derived in part from Nazi propaganda, helped to legitimize murdering Jews in Iraq. 

The consequences of this pogrom stunned the Jewish community in Baghdad. Generally unarmed and lacking military training and self-defense skills, Baghdad Jews felt vulnerable and helpless. Many decided to leave Iraq. Hundreds fled to Iran, others went to Beirut, Lebanon, and some even obtained temporary visas for India. A few hundred Jews tried to reach Palestine, but most of them were forced to stop at some point on the way, either by the Iraqi police, which did not allow Jews to immigrate to Palestine, or by Palestinian police, enforcing strict immigration quotas (the White Paper of 1939). Most of the refugees, however, returned to Baghdad after the political situation had stabilized and the Iraqi economy had begun to prosper again. 

The Jewish community in Baghdad experienced a rapid return to economic prosperity under British occupation during the remainder of the war years. Wealthy Baghdad Jews and the remittances of Iraqi Jewish émigrés contributed significantly to the reestablishment of commerce and restoration of property. As a further incentive to returning refugees, the Iraqi government paid compensation to the victims of the community in the sum of 20,000 dinars. The emotional and psychological wounds following the Farhud, however, were not so easily healed. Many members of the community remained in a state of profound shock that undermined their sense of security and stability, eventually prompting them to question their place within Baghdad's society.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[6]

Following the Farhud, Jewish leaders also faced a difficult political dilemma. The Farhud had demonstrated that Jews were perceived by many in the Arab nationalist movement and the religious and conservative right as collaborators with and beneficiaries of British colonialism and its alleged Iraqi puppets. On the other hand, Jewish leaders were in fact well-integrated in urban society in Baghdad. Some held public office, others were prominent in economic life, and many had friendly relations with politicians and leaders. Moreover, the hostility of the Arab nationalists toward the Jews only increased their dependence on the pro-British regime. Jewish leaders therefore chose to downplay the potential for danger and tended to dissuade community activists from steps that might have incited an Arab nationalist response. Jewish leaders preferred quiet, personal, indirect diplomacy to overt political activism. The Jews in Parliament adopted the same policy: they never voted against the Iraqi government and never publicly defended the rights of the Jewish minority. 

The middle-class intelligentsia in the Jewish community also faced a profound political and cultural crisis. Educated, generally well-to-do, and active as journalists, authors, and poets, Jewish intellectuals in Baghdad had perceived themselves as partners in creating Iraqi culture; they now felt rejected and betrayed. Their faith in the prospect of Jewish integration in Iraqi society had suffered a severe shock. More profound still was the sense of disillusionment among the youth. The bloodshed prompted many of them to reject the cautious policies of the traditional leadership and to respond in a radical fashion. The nationalists among them were attracted to the Zionist movement; young Jewish socialists sought meaning in the Communist party. While the former envisioned the future in Palestine, the latter imagined a just and socialist order for all people with the triumph of socialism in Iraq. Young people who did not identify with either camp sought to emigrate to the United States, England, France, Canada, and elsewhere in the West. In Iraq itself, a few groups of young people formed self-defense organizations and sought to arm themselves. These organizations had been the basis of the 'Haganah' (defense) Organization in Iraq, which functioned until 1951.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[7]

The Farhud ultimately intensified anxiety among Baghdad's Jews, who now worried about Axis victories in the war, escalating violence in Palestine, growing Iraqi nationalist opposition, and the departure of the British from Iraq. The Farhud also marked a new era of Muslim-Jewish relations in Iraq, when discrimination and humiliation became further compounded by concerns about a direct physical threat to Jews' survival. 

Among Arabs the whole event was repressed and nearly forgotten. Arab writers of the time mentioned the Farhud only vaguely, and explained it as a consequence of Zionist activity in the Middle East. In contrast, Iraq's Jews now perceived that threats to Jewish lives existed not only in Europe but also in the Middle East. In 1943, because of both the ongoing murder of European Jewry as well as antisemitism in Arab countries, Iraq's Jewish communities were included in Zionist plans for immigration and establishing the Jewish state. 

By 1951, ten years after the Farhud, most of the Iraqi Jewish community (about 124,000 Jews out of 135,000) had immigrated to the State of Israel.

The Farhud


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[  This book tells the story of how it was not easy for the Jews to trust the Arabs once the Iraqi government gave them the choice to leave Iraq within a year, or stay  after what had happened in 1941
The author's wife was the first to step forward and realize that it was not a trap for the Jews who wished to leave ]


https://www.amazon.com/Mother-Pound-Memoirs-History-Iraqi/dp/0872031543&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[ From 2017 ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[ What Baghdad looked like, and drawings of what the Farhud looked like ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

[  Video of the Fahrud, in Arabic and Hebrew, with Husseini being shown in Baghdad at 51 minutes.  Vintage videos, photos and drawings (some graphic )  (Could someone please translate some of it )  ]


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)

Imagine a world with no running water or electricity, scorching heat and the constant fear of cholera.Imagine a warren of alleys no wider than a cart. Cows are being milked on doorsteps, street barbers are giving shaves, pulling teeth and lancing boils. Barefoot water-sellers are bent double under their heavy goatskins.It is 1912 and we are in old Baghdad. To us it sounds like hell. Yet Violette Shamash, born into an affluent family, adored its positive side: sleeping under the stars, hearing the call of the nightingale, smelling scents of gardenias and spices, riding to school on donkey-back.For her it was a kind of Eden.Violette was a privileged witness to a time when nearly 40% of Baghdad was Jewish and Jews, Moslems and Christians embraced each other's differences. Her insights into domestic life, and a society coming to terms with the 20th century, are candid, entertaining, and often very amusing. However, in 1941, disaster struck the oldest community in the Diaspora. A brutal massacre took place over two days of rioting and sounded the death-knell for the Jews of Babylon.


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

1942

10,000 Children Die

Amin Al-Husseini intervenes personally with Nazi High Command to block Red Cross offer of exchanging 10,000 Jewish children for Nazi prisoners of war.  They will die in Hitler’s gas chambers.[xxviii]

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

1943

*[xxix]

“Cream Of Islam”





*
Bosnian Muslim Flag Under Amin Al Husseini


Amin Al Husseini creates the Hanzar Division of Nazi Muslim Soldiers in Bosnia, which he calls ‘the cream of Islam’.  It becomes the largest division of the Third Reich Army (26,000 men) and participates actively in the genocide of Serbian and Jewish populations.  ‘Hanzar’ was the name given to the dagger worn by officers under the Turkish Ottoman Empire[xxx]   Muslim soldiers pledge allegiance to Nazi regime in official statement prepared by Heinrich Himmler, head of SS Nazi troops[xxxi]





Amin Al Husseini Coaching on of his Muslim Nazi Soldier 1943

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

* 1943*

* Prime Minister of Pan-Arab Government*

Visits Nazi Death Camp with Head of SS H.Himmler






Amin Al Husseini Meets Chief Commander of Nazi SS: Heinrich Himmler

 Amin Al-Husseini is made Prime Minister of Pan-Arab Government by Nazi regime.  His headquarters are in Berlin.

He plans construction of concentration camp[xxxii] in Nablus (Palestine) to implement the  “final solution” in Palestine to exterminate the Jews there, as an extension of Hitler’s plan.

Mufti becomes close friend of  Heinrich Himmler, Head of SS (Nazi Officers).  Amin Al-Husseini is given a private tour of Aushwitz death camp by Himmler[xxxiii], where he insists on seeing first-hand the murder of Europe’s Jews.





Amin Al Husseini Inspects his Muslim Nazi Troops in WWII.


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*Nazi View 
of Islamic Religion*

Head of Nazi SS troops Heinrich Himmler stated to Chief of Nazi propaganda Josef Goebbels: 

“ _ have nothing against Islam because it educates the men in this division for me and promises them heaven if they fight and are killed in action.  A very practical and attractive religion for soldiers.”[xxxiv]

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood_


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Islamic Institute in Dresden, Germany

Nazi Islam

Heinrich Himmler, Head of SS, and close colleague of Amin Al-Husseini, financed and established Islamic Institute (‘Islamische Zentralinstitut’) in Dresden under the Mufti.  The purpose was to create a generation of Islamic leaders that would continue to use Islam as a carrier for Nazi ideology into the 21st century.[xxxv]


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Significantly, the meeting with Hitler, during which both he and al-Husseini restated their commitment to the “elimination” of any form of Jewish sovereignty in Palestine, took place despite Nazi Germany’s recent invasion of the Soviet Union. This indicated the value the Nazis placed on their new ally. Indeed, the Nazis quickly appointed the Mufti as the head of their Arabic-language propaganda network. They gave him a monthly budget amounting to tens of thousands of dollars, an office, and dozens of employees who received their salaries directly from the Nazi foreign ministry.

In his new role, the Mufti presided over Arabic-language broadcasts on Radio Berlin. As such, he broadcast a continuing stream of incitement and anti-Semitic propaganda in Arabic for the remainder of the war. He was also responsible for the dissemination of written propaganda in Arab countries, most of which was designed to spark riots against the British and French colonial rulers. The Mufti stayed in Germany until the Nazi defeat in May 1945; during this entire period was involved in espionage, sabotage, and terrorism. Throughout, he worked tirelessly for the expulsion and slaughter of the Palestinian Jews and the Jews of the Arab nations.

For example, on November 2, 1943, the anniversary of the Balfour Declaration, the Mufti organized a protest rally in Berlin. In his speech, the Mufti stated,

*Twenty-six years ago, the Jews received the Balfour Declaration in order to establish a Jewish national home. The British betrayed the Arabs and Islam for the sake of the Jews. The Jew is an egotistical creature. He thinks he is [a member of] the chosen people, and all the other people must serve him. The Jew is the enemy of Islam. He is the one who killed the prophet Muhammad. …
The British minister, the Jew [Benjamin] Disraeli, bought the Suez Canal, and thus paved the way for the British to conquer Egypt. The Jews of Algiers helped the French to conquer Algeria. … It is incumbent on the Arabs as a whole and Muslims in particular to expel the Jews from the Arab lands. This is the best solution. This solution was used by the prophet Muhammad 1,300 years ago. …
The Versailles Treaty was a disaster for Germany and the Arabs. But the Germans know how to get rid of the Jews. What brings us so close to Germany … is that Germany has never caused damage to Muslims, and it fights against our mutual enemy—the Jews. But above all, they finally solved the Jewish problem for good. Time is working [against the Jews], even if the Allies are helping them.*


How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

As the German’s advanced through North Africa in 1942, the same year that the Nazi regime held its Wannsee Conference to implement the Final Solution, al-Husseini was readying Arab participation in the slaughter of the Jews that would accompany German victory. In June 1942, having established close cooperation with Adolf Eichmann, one of the principal architects of the Holocaust, al-Husseini was convinced that the liberation of Palestine, and with it the destruction of the country’s Jews, was imminent. As a German Einstazkommando dedicated to this particular end assembled in Athens to await further instructions, al-Husseini proposed the creation of a “German-Arab Training Department” in Egypt that would create “regular Arab military units that will operate side by side together with troops of the Axis powers.” Continued Al-Husseini: “These units will have a morally favorable impact in the Arab countries and will draw the volunteers in the British army to their side.”

These plans were scuppered thanks to the successful British counteroffensive in North Africa in the fall of 1942. The extermination unit for Palestine’s Jews that had gathered in Athens returned to Berlin. However, as the historians Klaus-Michael Mallman and Martin Cuppers have argued,

*The end of the Africa campaign of the Axis powers should not obscure a central fact: in the special strategic situation that developed during the summer of 1942, Rommel’s Panzer Army Africa stood on the verge of a breakthrough into Palestine. The Germans had prepared for this scenario: with the Einsatzkommando under [SS-Obersturmbannführer Walther] Rauff and certain support that could be expected from the Arab side in Palestine, the mass murder of the Jewish population in mandatory Palestine could also have been put into high gear once that breakthrough occurred. Down to the present, this plan has not become part of public historical awareness.


How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence*


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

While the prospects for the annihilation of Palestine’s Jews may have dimmed, al-Husseini’s anti-Semitic fervor remained as intense as ever. On March 19, 1943, the Mufti spoke at a mosque in Berlin, where he stated,

*With the help of their influence, the Jews succeeded in ruling over England and America. The proof of this is the declaration that Congress recently passed, which allows the Jews to create a national home in Palestine. … The Jews exploited the last war to settle in the Holy Land. The Jewish danger is not only to Palestine, but all the Arab states, because the Allies intend to settle the millions of Jews expelled from Europe in the Arab nations. The Arabs must fight against this scheme with all their might and put an end to these plans.
*
The Mufti was not satisfied with this, however. Despite the military defeats experienced by the Nazis in the Middle East, al-Husseini continued to plan the annihilation of the Jews of Palestine and the Arab nations. He spoke openly about expelling the Jews of the Arab nations, but in secret, he was planning something much worse. He was working behind the scenes to set up death camps for all the Jews of Palestine and the Arab nations. In effect, he was planning a Holocaust in the Middle East.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

This under-examined aspect of al-Husseini’s activity was first uncovered by the Israeli researcher and journalist Haviv Canaan, who wrote several books on Nazi propaganda. Canaan discovered that the Mufti planned to build crematoriums for the Jews in the Dothan Valley in Samaria. He based his conclusions on the testimony of Faiz Bay Idrisi, a senior Arab officer in the British Mandatory police, who stated,

*Today, a chill runs through my body when I remember what was said in police circles and among supporters of the Mufti in those months [when German Field-Marshal Erwin Rommel was poised to invade Egypt in the summer of 1942]. Haj Amin al-Husseini was set to enter Jerusalem at the head of his aides, the soldiers of the Arab legion, which was formed out of Muslim soldiers in the German army. The [Mufti’s] master plan was to establish in the Dothan Valley, close to Shechem, giant crematoriums like Auschwitz, into which would be brought the Jews of Palestine, and the Jews of Iraq, Egypt, Yemen, Syria, Lebanon, and even North Africa, in order to slaughter them with the methods of the S.S. who operated in the death camps in Europe.
*
Canaan said that he met with an elderly diplomat in Germany who told him, “I cannot say with certainty what was expected in regard to the Jews of the Land of Israel. But I know that their fate would have been bitter and horrific” had Rommel had succeeded in conquering the Middle East.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Canaan’s sources added that after the German defeat at defeat in North Africa in 1942, the Mufti understood that the days of the Third Reich were numbered. As a result, he made additional plans: First and foremost the slaughter of the 250,000 Jews of Tel Aviv. According to his vision, the annihilation of these Jews would rouse the Arabs to rebel against the British in countries like Egypt and spark a holy war—a jihad. The Mufti’s “holy warriors” would then liberate the Arab states under British and French colonial rule. According to Canaan, the Germans invested significant funds in these plans, and even established bases and espionage stations in various Arab states. The plan, Canaan also asserted, was considered by top German military officials and the heads of the S.S., such as Heinrich Himmler, Herman Goering, and others.

Although, thankfully, his plan never came to fruition, the Mufti’s industry of hatred and anti-Semitism did succeed in sparking significant anti-Jewish violence in many Middle Eastern countries. It is not a coincidence that on November 2, 1945—the anniversary of the Balfour Declaration—synagogues in Egypt were burned and dozens of Jews killed on the streets of Cairo. On the same day, the Jews of Libya were also attacked. Hundreds of them were killed and wounded, nine synagogues were desecrated and burned, and hundreds of Jewish houses, stores, and businesses were looted and torched.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Mufti Addresses   Bosnian Muslim Nazi Troops





Amin Al Husseini Inspecting His Islamo-Nazi Troops in Bosnia during WWII.

March 1, 1944. Amin Al-Husseini makes speech from Berlin addressing Muslim SS Nazi troops: “Kill the Jews wherever you find them. This pleases God, History and Religion.  This saves your honor. God is with you.”[xxxvi]

Amin Al Husseini Recruiting Muslims To Serve Nazi Regime. (Propaganda Poster)

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*1944*

[xxxvii]




Amin Al Husseini at Arab League Meeting. 1944


 Amin Al-Husseini is one of the founders of Arab League.  Goal is to reinforce Pan-Islamic unity.  Founding countries are: Egypt, Iraq, Jordan, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Syria and Yemen.  Husseini is appointed to President in Absentia of Fourth Higher Committee of Arab League.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

The Mufti himself directly advocated the destruction of the Jewish community of Tripoli. In an entry in his diary, he described a meeting in which the Axis powers discussed their policy toward Tunisia at a time when the Nazis occupied both Tunisia and Libya, and were pushing into the rest of North Africa. The Mufti, who was then living in the house of a German Jew who had been sent to a concentration camp, wrote down several notes to bring before the meeting. “To recommend to the committee,” he wrote, “that they decide on the issue of Tunisia to ‘cleanse’ the Jews and take their money in Tripoli before it is evacuated.”




Haj Amin al-Husseini meets with Adolf Hitler, 1941. Photo: Bundesarchiv / Wikimedia

Clearly, the brutal attacks on the Jews of Egypt and Libya were the fruit of the Mufti’s efforts over half a decade to instill Nazism, anti-Semitism, and violence in the hearts of the Arab people as a whole. Nor were his activities restricted to North Africa. In the western Balkans, he raised three SS divisions composed of Bosnian and Albanian Muslims who participated in the killing of Jews in Croatia and Hungary. Once the war was over, the Yugoslav authorities sought al-Husseini’s arrest for war crimes—as so often in his career, in 1946 he escaped French detention this time and traveled to Beirut.

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

In his memoirs, the Mufti offered the following justification for the Final Solution:

*In return for the Balfour Declaration, the Jews took it upon themselves to serve the British and their policies, and to invest their best efforts so [the British] would win the war. For this reason, the Jews played a central role in sabotage and destructive propaganda in Germany at the end of World War I. This is the fundamental reason for Hitler’s war against the Jews and his intense hatred for them. They brought down disaster on Germany and caused its defeat in World War I.
*
How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

1946

British Forgive Husseini

 Shockingly, the British give Amin Al-Husseini amnesty.  He returns to Palestine.
-----------------------------------
*1946*

*Leader of Muslim Brotherhood*

 Amin Al-Husseini is appointed leader of Muslim Brotherhood in Jerusalem[xxxviii] .  Wahhabi Islam becomes the perfect vector for Husseini’s policy of ethnic cleansing.  He uses recently acquired Nazi methodology to implement his vision of an Arab World free of Jews (Juden-Rei in German).[xxxix]
----------------------------------------------
1946

Wanted for

 Crimes Against Humanity

Yugoslavia requests extradition from Egypt of Amin Al-Husseini for War Crimes [xl] [xli] .





Amin Al Husseini with Arab Higher Institute in Cairo 1946


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*HUSSEINI :  “Murder The Jews! Murder Them All!” *

1946

Yasser Arafat’s Teacher and Uncle:

Amin Al-Husseini

 Egyptian-born Yasser Arafat[xlii] meets Amin Al-Husseini at age 17 and starts to work for him.  Amin Al-Husseini allegedly great-uncle of Arafat, whose real name is Mohammed Abder Rauf Arafat Al-Kudwa Al-Husseini.  Arafat reportedly changed his name intentionally to disguise his connection to Amin al-Husseini.
----------------------------------
Arafat

Holy Struggler

Amin Al-Husseini places Yasser Arafat in charge of arms procurement and shipment for the Mufti’s Irregular Forces:  “The Holy Strugglers”

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

His opposition to Jewish immigration was expressed in the letters he sent to the foreign ministers of various Axis powers. Two of these letters were presented at the 1961 trial in Jerusalem of Adolf Eichmann, one to German Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop and the other to his Romanian counterpart.

*****

13.5.1943

The Grand Mufti to Reichsminister of the Foreign Ministry Von Ribbentrop,

Your Excellency! The English and American governments have recently conducted negotiations … with the local governments in the Balkans, and first and foremost Bulgaria, the purpose of which was Jewish immigration … to Palestine.

In this regard, the English Colonial Secretary, Sir Oliver Stanley, recently expressed his happiness before the [House of Commons] that the negotiations with the Bulgarian authorities in regard to the immigration of 4,000 Jewish children with 500 adults … to Palestine, have been crowned with success, and he hopes to reach similar results with the authorities of the rest of the Balkan countries such as Romania and Hungary.

But the Arabs see this Jewish immigration to their lands as a threat to their existential interests, something that causes me to turn your Excellency’s attention to this question and the damage it will cause to the Arabs. The friendly Arab people stood up without hesitation … in support of the Axis in this defensive war against communism and the Anglo-Saxons, and it expects its friends, the Axis powers … [to provide] the solution to the problem of world Jewry by means that will place the Jews under intense supervision and thus prevent the damage and danger expected from them.

The immigration of the Jews from the lands where they have lived up to now, and their concentration in the Near East, will allow them undisturbed contact with the rest of the world’s Jews, and the exploitation of the important warlike knowledge they have collected … and their well-disguised existing organizations to the benefit of the Allies, and in this they would be more dangerous and more damaging than they have been up to now.

I would therefore ask your Excellency to do everything necessary in order to dissuade Bulgaria, Romania, and Hungary from carrying out the Jewish-Anglo-American plan and to give this question your special attention. In this way, you would do a service to the friendly Arab people that will never be forgotten, and at the same time, prevent coordination and collaboration by the elements arrayed against you.

With Great Respect,

Amin al-Husseini

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Rome, June 28, 1943

To His Excellency the Minister of Foreign Affairs of Romania,

Your Excellency!

It is without doubt known to you that there is a war between the Arabs and the Jews in Palestine, a long and bloody war, the reason for which is [the Jews’] desire to establish for themselves a national home, a Jewish state in the Near East, with the aid of England and the United States of America. This in fact exposes the eternal Jewish ambition: To rule over the entire world from the strategically important center of Palestine. And amongst their main goals was always their plan for the immigration of the European Jews to Palestine and the other Near Eastern countries. However, the war and the certainty of the [Axis powers] regarding the role the Jews played in causing the outbreak of the war and their filthy plots against the nations in which they had found shelter until then … justify placing [the Jews] under vigorous supervision, which would put an end to their immigration to Palestine or elsewhere.

Recently, the unceasing efforts by the Jews and the English to gain permission for the Jews who live in your lands to leave for Palestine by way of Bulgaria and Turkey has come to my attention.

I am also aware that these appeals ended in success, because … a Jewish delegation of 75 people, among them several important figures, arrived in Palestine at the end of March of this year. The Jewish Agency, which supervises the implementation of the Jewish plan, published a bulletin that includes important information on the negotiations undertaken between the English government and the governments of the affected nations in order to transfer the Jews from the Balkans to Palestine.

[The Jewish Agency] emphasizes among other things the attainment of enough certificates … for the immigration of 1,800 Jewish children accompanied by 200 adults. …

Allowing these Jews to leave … will not in any way solve the Jewish problem, and will not defend your nation from their evil attacks. Quite the opposite, this escape will allow them a free hand to unify with the brothers of their race in the enemies’ lands and to establish an entrenched position with dangerous influence over the results of the war. Especially because of and thanks to their long residence in your country, it is inevitable that they have in their hands many secrets about your war effort. In addition to this, there is the great evil that will be done to the friendly Arab people who took part in this war on your side and has only the best feelings and intentions toward your country.

For this reason, I ask your Excellency to … prevent the Jews from leaving your country for Palestine. If there are reasons that require their expulsion, it is more … desirable for them to leave your countries for another place, where they will be under active supervision, such as Poland, for example, and in this way to guard against their dangerousness and prevent the damage you can do. Your Excellency will please accept my greatest admiration.


How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*1948-1949*

*Husseini:*

*“I declare a Holy War!”*





Amin Al Husseini 
with Abdel Nasser: President of Egypt.

  With UN recognition, Israel declares statehood. Arab League immediately declares Jihad (Holy War) against Israel. Egypt, Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia and Jordan immediately declare war on the new Jewish state and invade Israel. 

Amin Al-Husseini[xliii] : “I declare a Holy War, My Muslim Brothers! Murder the Jews! Murder them all!”








Muslim Nazi Troops of Amin Al Husseini. Holy War. 1943.

Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Arafat Speaks On Amin Al-Husseini

*“I was one of his troops.”*

Yasser Arafat was interviewed by _Al Sharq Al Awsat_ (London Arabic Daily) and reprinted in Palestinian daily _Al Quds_ on August 2, 2002:

“We are not Afghanistan… We are the mighty people.  Were they able to replace our hero Hajj Amin Al-Husseini?… There were a number of attempts to get rid of Hajj Amin, when they considered him an ally of the Nazis. But even so, he lived in Cairo, and participated in the 1948 War and I was one of his troops.”

(Translation found on Palestinian Media Watch web site.)
----------------------
Arab League

Four Wars

The Arab League[xliv] , co-founded by Amin Al-Husseini, will support and declare all wars against the State of Israel in the 20thcentury. (1948, 1956, 1967, 1973)  It will also support both Intifadas.



Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*1949-1952*

*ODESSA *

*Network  *

* 
Losers Regroup*

* ODESSA network[xlv] .  Egypt, home of Muslim Brotherhood, and Syria incorporate thousands of Nazi experts into Egyptian and Syrian[xlvi] army,* government and propaganda service. Vatican heavily involved in providing travel visas for Nazi officers.

Amin Al-Husseini is directly implicated in providing safe haven to ex-Nazis in Arab lands. He is the main connection with Francois Genoud, Swiss banker of Third Reich, who finances the ODESSA network with money stolen from European Jews.


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Husseini-Genoud

Connection

Nazi Money To Fund Twenties Century Jihad


After World War II,* Hitler’s Swiss banker, Francois Genoud*, visited Amin Al-Husseini multiple times in Beirut.

*Genoud finances the ODESSA network*. He sponsors Arab Nationalism with Nazi money.  In Cairo and Tangiers, Genoud sets up import-export company called Arabo-Afrika, which is a cover to disseminate anti-Jewish and anti-Israeli propaganda.

Genoud sets up Swiss bank accounts for North African liberation armies of Morocco, Tunisia and Algeria.  In partnership with Syria, he sets up Arab Commercial Bank in Geneva.  In 1962, he becomes Director of Arab People’s Bank in Algeria[xlvii] .


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

Ahmed Huber 







Hitler Admirer 

Muslim Brother 

Egypt 

Safe Haven for Nazis 

Contact with: 

Amin Al Husseini 

Francois Genoud 

Johannes Van Leers 






Avalon Gemeinschaft 

Secret Society 

Al Taqwa Bank 

Financing Al Qeida and Hamas. 

Albert Freidrich Ahmed Huber (aka Ahmed Huber), born in 1927, is a Swiss journalist, who became a major financier of radical Islam and pan-arabism. 

He is an avid admirer of Hitler and highly active in Europe's radical right elite. 

After his involvement with the radical left Algerian rebels against the French in the 1950's, Huber converted to Islam through the offices of the Muslim Brotherhood. 

At first he followed into the path of Pan-arabism with President Nasser of Egypt, whereby Nasser promised safe-haven for former SS officers in exchange for help on ‘Jewish affairs'. When President Sadat of Egypt made peace with Israel, Huber left and joined Ayatollah Khomeini. 

*He meets Amin Al Husseini*, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, as well as Francois Genoud, Hitler's Swiss banker. While in Egypt, he also befriends Johannes Van Leers, former chief of Nazi propaganda under Hitler. He actively funds an anti-American and Anti-Israel agenda through his leadership of a secret fraternity called Avalon Gemeinschaft. This group unites former SS officers with younger radicals such as Horst Mahler, Jurgen Graf and Ahmad Rami. 

Finally, Ahmed Huber establishes the Al Taqua Bank with Muslim Brotherhood members Youssef Nada and Ali Gholib Himati. The Bank was since shut down by authorities for transacting with groups such as Al Qeida and Hamas and financing terrorist acts. 

Ahmed Huber is thought to be the main financier and instigator of the holocaust denial movement in Iran.


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*1962*

*President of World Islamic Congress*

Arab Lands 

 Judenrei

(Free of Jews)

 Amin Al-Husseini becomes president of World Islamic Congress, which he founded[xlviii] .  The Islamic Fundamentalists implement plan of making Arab lands Judenrei (free of Jews), as Hitler did in Europe. All Jewish communities of North Africa and Middle East are persecuted. 

Hundreds of thousands of Jews, whose presence in Arab countries predates Islam by a thousand years, are killed or forced to leave their homelands.    


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*1969
Organization of Islamic Conferences*
Offshoot of World Islamic Congress 

Amin Al Husseini 
Continues to lead the Islamic World.

*
In 1969, the (OIC) Organization of Islamic Conferences* is founded and sets its headquarters in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. It is an offshoot of the *World Islamic Congress* founded by Amin Al Husseini in 1926. The First Secretary General (1971-1973) is H.R.H. Tunku Abdul Rahman, Prime Minister of Malaysia. The OIC is made of 56 Islamic countries. It has been one of Islam's strongest political voices and has shaped the ideology of Pakistan and of the Muslim World until today 

*Click image -*





Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

1974





Arafat Paying Hommage to His Mentor. Amin Al Husseini's Funeral. 1974

Amin Al-Husseini dies in Syria, leaving a legacy of terror, which continues to this day.


Amin Al Husseini: Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

*There can be no doubt that Al-Husseini hold a major share of the culpability for the killing of thousands of Jews who, because of him, could not escape to Palestine. Instead, they were deported to Auschwitz and other concentration camps, where they were condemned to forced labor, brutalized, and murdered. Al-Husseini knew full well that this would be their fate; after all, he had been working towards this end since 1919.*

Taken as a whole, the Mufti’s career is one of radical political evil. He fomented anti-Semitic beliefs and anti-Semitic violence in Palestine and throughout the Arab world. Though he was not an architect of the Holocaust, he knew about it, collaborated with it, and did everything he could to ensure that the Nazi extermination machine would ensnare as many Jews as possible. Even worse, perhaps, he worked toward a second Holocaust in the Middle East, one that, together with the European Holocaust, might well have resulted in the near-complete annihilation of the Jewish people.

Almost as important is the Mufti’s influence over the Arab national movement in Palestine that he founded. Today, Palestinian leaders still revere the Mufti and embrace his policy of absolute rejectionism. His tactics of incitement are employed by supposedly moderate groups like Fatah and leaders like Mahmoud Abbas, whose recent claims regarding the Temple Mount were identical to those made by the Mufti. And the Mufti’s openly genocidal stance toward the Jews and his emphasis on radical Islamic ideology finds expression in the actions and beliefs of Hamas. It is only when the Palestinians finally reject the Mufti and his poisonous legacy that peace will, at last, become possible.


How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

The scholarly value of Judeo-Arabic was made clear during a tour of the Judeo-Arabic collection in the British Library. The collection contains thousands of manuscripts and texts, ranging from a version of Maimonides’ _Guide for the Perplexed_, copied in Yemen in 1380, to the mid-19th-century _The Hebrew Gazette_, designed for the Iraqi Jewish community of Bombay.

Ilana Tahan, a curator of Hebrew and Christian Orient studies at the British Library, told me that the portion of the archive containing published material (often published outside of Iraq) particular to Iraqi Jews, “spans more than 140 years, and covers a wide range of subjects such as Bible, religious law, liturgy, folklore, and literature.” Both Ben-Gurion and Tel Aviv Universities have, as of the 2017-18 academic year, included Judeo-Arabic as part of new programs on Jews in the Arab world.

Iraqi Judeo-Arabic was particularly reactive to an environment that has irreversibly vanished, and the expulsion of Jews from that environment was so extreme as to threaten the memory of it, until the passage of time revived an archival and academic focus on the Jewish experience of Arab countries. It was the Jewish exile from Iraq—which was also a return to Israel, site of their original exile—which occasioned the need to give categorical and scholarly form to a language that was previously the reflexive province of an ancient community. The study of Iraqi Judeo-Arabic is a way of reclaiming a distinct Jewish experience before the remaining connections to it disappear forever.

(full article online)

Is the Lost Language of Iraqi Jews Really Lost?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2018)

_The following are translated excerpts from Al-Sudairi's article: _

"In advance of [every] Arab League summit, I break out in hives writing on any political issue – particularly on the Palestinian issue, an extremely just issue that is handled in the worst possible way. To date, there have been 41 [Arab League] summits, from the 1946 Inshas summit in Egypt to the most recent Al-Quds Summit [in April 2018, in Saudi Arabia].[2] Heading the list [of subjects] at [all] these summits has of course been the Palestinian issue; all of them have concluded with nothing. Unfortunately, the Arabs are incapable of fighting and incapable of making peace, and this is their complex tragedy.

"We must admit frankly that the ones who damaged the [Palestinian] cause more than anyone else were some Palestinian leaders and some Arab leaders. Enumerating them one by one, *[Jerusalem grand mufti] Amin Al-Husseini,* during World War II, naively gambled on Hitler with the entire weight of the Palestinian issue. He said in a speech: 'The Arabs are the natural friends of Germany because they have common enemies – the British, the Jews, and the Communists – and they [the Arabs] are willing to participate in the war.' But Hitler had no position on these statements. Al-Husseini remained in Germany, receiving a monthly salary of 150,000 marks, but the moment Germany's defeat became clear, he fled to Cairo; he was the one who tried to combine the ideology of the Muslim Brotherhood and the Nazi ideology. This position of Al-Husseini brought the rage of Britain, Russia, and the U.S. down upon him, and he added fuel to the fire by opposing the [1947 U.N.] partition resolution giving the Palestinians 49% of the territory – such that as soon as the State of Israel was declared, Russia and the U.S. were the first to recognize it.

(full article online)

Saudi Writer: The Arab League Summits Are Completely Pointless; Palestinian Leaders – First And Foremost Jerusalem Mufti Al-Husseini And PLO Leader Arafat – Damaged The Palestinian Cause The Most


----------



## rylah (Jun 2, 2018)

7 pages full of Palestinian Arab direct involvement in murder of Jews around the middle east, and ZERO response from Team Palestine? 

Just more evidence of who is responsible for the most violence and property loss in this conflict.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 2, 2018)

rylah said:


> 7 pages full of Palestinian Arab direct involvement in murder of Jews around the middle east, and ZERO response from Team Palestine?
> 
> 
> Just more evidence of who is responsible for the most violence and property loss in this conflict.



You will never receive any response from them. I will show as much empathy for dead Palestinians as the Pro Palestinian Team shows for dead Israelis


----------



## rylah (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > 7 pages full of Palestinian Arab direct involvement in murder of Jews around the middle east, and ZERO response from Team Palestine?
> ...



I think it has to do with shattering the "it's not about Jews" slogan,
and the poor kitten face they try to perpetuate for the Jihadi maniacs.

Pretty hard to  do so when facts show that Arabs in Palestine were directly active in massacres of Jews before and outside of Israel.

Farhoud shatters all those big lies, and more, in one instance.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 3, 2018)

rylah said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Arab Hate started around 460 AD . Nothing to do with Israel


----------



## rylah (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



But according to team Palestine, before Israel, Arabs were the world's leading liberals who couldn't hurt a fly,  until evil Jews turned them into poor mistreated Jihadis

The silence on this thread is the loudest confirmation that everyone here knows - given the chance and ability Jews would face the same destiny in the middle east as in Europe, and the Arabs wouldn't even blink.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 3, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


That would have been around the 630s with the founding of Islam, thanks to Christians coming to Arabia to "spread the word".    You accidentally flipped the numbers, I guess.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 6, 2018)

The 1941 Farhud massacre, which was launched in tandem with an attempted Iraqi/Nazi takeover of the British oil fields and London’s airbase at Habbaniya, set the stage for the Mufti-Hitler summit and the establishment of three Islamic and Arab Waffen SS divisions in central Europe under Himmler’s direct sponsorship.

After the State of Israel was established in 1948, Mufti adherents and devotees throughout the Arab world, working through the Arab League, openly and systematically expelled 850,000 Jews from Morocco to Lebanon. Penniless and stateless, many of those refugees were airlifted to Israel where they were absorbed and became almost half the families of Israel. 

Remembering the tragic facts of the Farhud process will make it harder for the newly invented history to take root. After the Arabs rebranded themselves as “Palestinians” in May 1964 with the backing of the Soviet KGB, a new narrative began to come together.

(full article online)

The Iraqi Farhud stymies invented Arab history


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 10, 2018)

Remembering the Farhud


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


After all the shit you do it in Palestina I might not blink either.


----------



## rylah (Jul 10, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



How many Arab pogroms against Palestinian Jews before a Zionist ever shot a bullet?
Arabs are responsible for the majority of life and property loss in this conflict.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


----------



## rylah (Jul 10, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



So easy to leave You speechless.

Let's talk about reparations, 
cause I haven't seen my quota of Palestinian running ducks for today


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


I don't speak duck.

And yes, you do have a talent for leaving me speechless.


----------



## rylah (Jul 10, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...



Comes easy when You come unprepared to talk about Arab pogroms,
especially those predating Zionism.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 14, 2018)

Escape from Baghdad: Moshe Kahtan's story


----------



## Sixties Fan (Oct 4, 2018)

_Earlier this year _Fathom_’s Grant Goldberg interviewed Lyn Julius about her new book, _Uprooted_, which documents 3,000 years of Jewish civilisation in the Arab world and explains how and why that civilisation vanished in a single generation in the middle of the 20th century. Julius describes what brought Nazi Germany, the Muslim Brotherhood and the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem into an alliance and how this impacted Jews in the Middle East and the formation of the State of Israel. Download a PDF version here._

(full article online)

‘Understanding the Jews of the Middle East and North Africa is the key to understanding the whole Middle East conflict’: an interview with Lyn Julius


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 23, 2018)

[ The Fahroud in 1941,  which eventually led to the expulsion of most of Iraq's Jews in 1950 - along with the expulsion of the Jews of many other Muslim conquered lands ]

Top Historian Simon Schama: Remember the Expulsion of Jews From Arab Countries


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

The expulsion that backfired: When Iraq kicked out its Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 13, 2019)

*Second class citizens*

Under Arab rule, Jews, Christians and other non-Muslims were considered _dhimmis_, or second-class citizens. This status meant Jews had to pay a special yearly tax, could not build synagogues or too openly practice their religion. To further reinforce their lower status, dhimmis could not build homes as tall as the Muslims, were required to dress differently, and weren’t allowed to ride horses — only donkeys. Jewish orphans were frequently removed from the community and forcibly converted to Islam. In North Africa, Jewish communities had to live in a ghetto (_mellah_). For better (and sometimes for worse), Arab rulers weren’t consistent on enforcing these rules.

Demonstrating the precariousness of Jews in the Arab world was the Damascus blood libelof 1840. When a Capuchin friar and his Muslim servant disappeared, a rumor began that the two had been murdered by Jews who wanted to use their blood for Passover. Several Jews were arrested, some of whom died under torture while others “confessed.” The remaining detainees were saved thanks to the intervention of Sir Moses Montefiore and others. However, Mitchell Bard explains, the affair left behind a bitter, lasting legacy:

The idea that the ritual murder case had been conclusively proved in Damascus and the prisoners only released for political reasons or because of bribery now became a key theme repeated at length in an extensive series of antisemitic journals and books,

Despite their “otherness,” Jews still managed to contribute to Arab culture and politics. Some of the notable personalities included:


Ya’qub Bilbul: the father of the Iraqi novel and short story.
Togo Mizrahi: an Egyptian director, actor, producer, and screenwriter.
Saleh and Daoud Al-Kuwaity: brothers whose songs are considered Arab classics.
Sir Sassoon Eskell: statesman and financier instrumental in establishing the Kingdom of Iraq.
Alphonse Halimi: world champion boxer from Algeria.
Sheikh El Afrit (Issim Israel Rozzio): one of Tunisia’s most prolific songwriters.
By the early 1900s, much of the Arab world was ruled by the European powers. On one hand, this opened doors for Jews to advance in education, business and government. But it also placed them between the forces of European colonialism and restless Arab nationalism.

(full article online)

The Forgotten Jewish Refugees From Arab Lands | HonestReporting


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 13, 2019)

I believe many German Nazi soldiers
Impregnated many Arab women in WW II so that Nazism and Antisemitism Literally flows in the blood of Arabs.





Sixties Fan said:


> [ Which Arab Clan became the leader of the Arabs in Mandate for Palestine, post the Ottoman Empire defeat, shows what a difference power and leadership makes.
> One clan wanted to live with the Jews in the recreation of their ancient Nation, the other wanted all Jews gone.  The latter one fought, killed or expelled the leaders of the clans who were against his plans.  The consequences to the Mandate for Palestine, the Jews and the Arabs themselves have been catastrophic for both sides.
> His reach and influence in delaying the Jewish dream until 1948 can be seen from the riots he created in 1920 to later efforts even outside the Mandate for Palestine ]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 14, 2019)

Documentary on how Arabs mistreated Jews in Arab countries ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan (Apr 18, 2019)

[Iraqis are actually dreaming that any Jew would want to return to Mesopotamia. Under Muslim control.  Ha !   ]

Iraqi Officials: Restoration of Citizenship Does Not Extend to Iraqi Jews Living in Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Sixties Fan (May 30, 2021)

Commemoration of the 80th Anniversary of the Farhud​Sunday, May 30, 2021 • 19 Sivan 5781​12:00 PM - 1:30 PMVIA ZOOM - Registration required


CLICK HERE TO JOIN ON ZOOM - 936 4634 7592 | Password not required.

(full article online)





__





						Commemoration of the 80th Anniversary of the Farhud - Event - Spanish & Portuguese Synagogue of Montreal
					






					www.thespanish.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (May 30, 2021)

The Farhud, 2016 - Yvonne Green
					

In 2016 I was commissioned to write a poem for the anniversary of The Farhud, the dispossession of Iraqui Jews in Baghdad on June 1–2, 1941.




					yvonnegreenpoet.com
				













						Baghdad massacre poem read in Knesset
					

Yvonne Green reads her poem at the Lauderdale Road synagogue commemoration for the Farhud massacre in Baghdad. She later travelled to Jeru...




					jewishrefugees.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

Jews in Iraq once numbered 160,000. Up until 1948, Baghdad’s population was 40% Jewish. Today, only four Jews remain in Iraq. The Iraqi Jews were ethnically cleansed through murders, hangings, rapes, torture and terror. Now their history is being erased and they are being denied their precious Iraqi Jewish Archive except for a digital sampling developed for exhibition purposes and not for research and scholarship.

(full article online)









						First came the Farhud: The 2-stage ethnic cleansing of Iraqi Jewry
					

Eighty years after slaughter, rape and robbery, after expulsion and dispossession, Iraqi Jews are denied access to a precious archive of their communal history




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Here is a background of how Al- Husseini went from becoming the Mufti of Jerusalem and his attacks on Jews during the Mandate, to leading the attacks on Jews in Iraq]
> 
> Born in 1893 under Ottoman Rule
> 
> ...



Arafat wasn't related to the Mufti.. Hitler's plan to control oil from the Caspian to the Persian Gulf was called Plan Orient.. and he gave it up by November 1941 after Mussolini bombed Bahrain and Dammam One.

By 1939 every Arab state had signed on with the Allies.  You must be Israeli.The Mufti met Hitler for ten minutes in 1941,


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews in Iraq once numbered 160,000. Up until 1948, Baghdad’s population was 40% Jewish. Today, only four Jews remain in Iraq. The Iraqi Jews were ethnically cleansed through murders, hangings, rapes, torture and terror. Now their history is being erased and they are being denied their precious Iraqi Jewish Archive except for a digital sampling developed for exhibition purposes and not for research and scholarship.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> ...



Shame really but that's what the Zionists wanted. There were still Jews in Tripoli in 1973.. and there are still Jews in Bahrain.


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> 1929
> 
> Hebron Massacre
> 
> ...



Hebron was strictly an Arab city until 1500 when a handful of Jews  arrived from Spain and Portugal. They settled in without incident. Hebron has an Arab majority now.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 1929
> ...


[ You are strictly a rewriter of history.  Keep the rewriting to yourself.  History always prevails ]

Hebron has a long and rich Jewish history. Numbers 13:22 states that (Canaanite) Hebron was founded seven years before the Egyptian town of Zoan, i.e. around 1720 BCE, and the ancient (Canaanite and Israelite) city of Hebron was situated at Tel Rumeida. The city’s history has been inseparably linked with the Cave of Machpelah, which the Patriarch Abraham purchased from Ephron the Hittite for 400 silver shekels (Genesis 23) as a family tomb. This was the first parcel of land owned by the Jewish people in their Promised Land. As recorded in Genesis, the Patriarchs Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, and the Matriarchs Sarah, Rebekah and Leah, are buried there, and — according to a Jewish tradition — Adam and Eve are also buried there.

Hebron is mentioned 87 times in the Bible and is the world’s oldest Jewish community. Joshua assigned Hebron to Caleb from the tribe of Judah (Joshua 14:13-14), who subsequently led his tribe in conquering the city and its environs (Judges 1:1-20). As Joshua 14:15 notes, “the former name of Hebron was Kiryat Arba...”

Following the death of King Saul, God instructed David to go to Hebron, where he was anointed King of Judah (II Samuel 2:1-4) and reigned in the city for seven years before being anointed King over all Israel (II Samuel 5:1-3). One thousand years later, during the first Jewish revolt against the Romans, the city was the scene of extensive fighting. Jews lived in Hebron continuously throughout the Byzantine, Arab, Mameluke and Ottoman periods and it was only in 1929 that the city became temporarily “free” of Jews as a result of an Arab pogrom in which 67 Jews were murdered and the remainder forced to flee. After the 1967 Six-Day War, the Jewish community of Hebron was re-established.

The city was part of the united kingdom and — later — the southern Kingdom of Judah, until the latter fell to the Babyloniansin 586 BCE. Despite the loss of Jewish independence, Jews continued to live in Hebron (Nehemiah 11:25), and the city was later incorporated into the (Jewish) Hasmonean kingdom by John Hyrcanus. King Herod (reigned 37-4 BCE) built the base of the present structure — the 12 meter high wall — over the Tomb the Patriarchs.

The city was the scene of extensive fighting during the Jewish Revolt against the Romans (65-70, see Josephus 4:529, 554), but Jews continued to live there after the Revolt, through the later Bar Kochba Revolt (132-135 CE), and into the Byzantine period. The remains of a synagogue from the Byzantine period have been excavated in the city, and the Byzantines built a large church over the Tomb of the Patriarchs, incorporating the pre- existing Herodian structure.

*Tel Hebron*






In October 2018, a new archaeological site opened at Tel Hebron where the walls of the city from the Early and Middle Bronze Age were excavated, as well as buildings from the Early Roman period, including pottery vessels, jewelry and coins. Workshops from the First Temple period, including wine and olive presses, pottery kilns and huge vessels to produce wine and oil were also discovered. Other findings include a four-chamber house, jars bearing ancient Hebrew inscriptions with words “to the king of Hebron” and a section of the city wall.

Jews continued to live in Hebron after the city’s conquest by the Arabs (in 638), whose generally tolerant rule was welcomed, especially after the often-harsh Byzantine rule. The Arabs converted the Byzantine church at the Tomb the Patriarchs into a mosque.

Upon capturing the city in 1100, the Crusaders expelled the Jewish community, and converted the mosque at the Tomb back into a church. The Jewish community was re-established following the Mamelukes’ conquest of the city in 1260, and the Mamelukes reconverted the church at the Tomb of the Patriarchs back into a mosque. However, the restored Islamic (Mameluke) ascendancy was less tolerant than the pre-Crusader Islamic (Arab) regimes — a 1266 decree barred Jews (and Christians) from entering the Tomb of the Patriarchs, allowing them only to ascend to the fifth, later the seventh, step outside the eastern wall. The Jewish cemetery — on a hill west of the Tomb — was first mentioned in a letter dated to 1290.

The Ottoman Turks’ conquest of the city in 1517 was marked by a violent pogrom which included many deaths, rapes, and the plundering of Jewish homes. The surviving Jews fled to Beirut and did not return until 1533. In 1540, Jewish exiles from Spain acquired the site of the “Court of the Jews” and built the Avraham Avinu (“Abraham Our Father”) synagogue. (One year — according to local legend — when the requisite quorum for prayer was lacking, the Patriarch Abraham himself appeared to complete the quorum; hence, the name of the synagogue.)

Despite the events of 1517, its general poverty and a devastating plague in 1619, the Hebron Jewish community grew. Throughout the Turkish period (1517-1917), groups of Jews from other parts of the Land of Israel, and the Diaspora, moved to Hebron, joining the existing community, and the city became a rabbinic center of note.

In 1775, the Hebron Jewish community was rocked by a blood libel, in which Jews were falsely accused of murdering the son of a local sheikh. The community — which was largely sustained by donations from abroad — was forced to pay a crushing fine, which further worsened its already shaky economic situation.

Despite its poverty, the community managed, in 1807, to purchase a 5-dunam plot — upon which the city’s wholesale market stands today — and after several years the sale was recognized by the Hebron Waqf. In 1811, 800 dunams of land were acquired to expand the cemetery. In 1817, the Jewish community numbered approximately 500 and, by 1838, it had grown to 700, despite a pogrom which took place in 1834, during Mohammed Ali’s rebellion against the Ottomans (1831-1840).

In 1870, a wealthy Turkish Jew, Haim Yisrael Romano, moved to Hebron and purchased a plot of land upon which his family built a large residence and guest house, which came to be called Beit Romano. The building later housed a synagogue and served as a yeshiva, before it was seized by the Turks. During the Mandatory period, the building served the British administration as a police station, remand center, and court house.

In 1893, the building later known as Beit Hadassah was built by the Hebron Jewish community as a clinic, and a second floor was added in 1909. The Hadassah organization contributed the salaries of the clinic’s medical staff, who served both the city’s Jewish and Arab populations.

During World War I, before the British occupation, the Jewish community suffered greatly under the wartime Turkish administration. Young men were forcibly conscripted into the Turkish army, overseas financial assistance was cut off, and the community was threatened by hunger and disease. However, with the establishment of the British administration in 1918, the community, reduced to 430 people, began to recover. In 1925, Rabbi Mordechai Epstein established a new yeshiva, and by 1929, the population had risen to 700 again.

The Massacre​On August 23, 1929, local Arabs devastated the Jewish community by perpetrating a vicious, large-scale, organized, pogrom. According to the _Encyclopedia Judaica_:

The assault was well planned, and its aim was well defined: the elimination of the Jewish settlement of Hebron. The rioters did not spare women, children, or the aged; the British gave passive assent. Sixty-seven were killed, 60 wounded, the community was destroyed, synagogues razed, and Torah scrolls burned.

A total of 59 of the 67 victims were buried in a common grave in the Jewish cemetery (including 23 who had been murdered and dismembered in one house alone), and the surviving Jews fled to Jerusalem. (During the violence, Haj Issa el-Kourdieh — a local Arab who lived in a house in the Jewish Quarter — sheltered 33 Jews in his basement and protected them from the rioting mob.)

*[Here is why Hebron has a majority Arab population today]

F*ollowing the creation of the State of Israel in 1948, and the invasion by Arab armies, Hebron was captured and occupied by the Jordanian Arab Legion. During the Jordanian occupation, which lasted until 1967, Jews were not permitted to live in the city, nor — despite the Armistice Agreement — to visit or pray at the Jewish holy sites in the city. Additionally, the Jordanian authorities and local residents undertook a systematic campaign to eliminate any evidence of the Jewish presence in the city. They razed the Jewish Quarter, desecrated the Jewish cemetery and built an animal pen on the ruins of the Avraham Avinu synagogue.

(full article online)






						History & Overview of Hebron
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> *Second class citizens*
> 
> Under Arab rule, Jews, Christians and other non-Muslims were considered _dhimmis_, or second-class citizens. This status meant Jews had to pay a special yearly tax, could not build synagogues or too openly practice their religion. To further reinforce their lower status, dhimmis could not build homes as tall as the Muslims, were required to dress differently, and weren’t allowed to ride horses — only donkeys. Jewish orphans were frequently removed from the community and forcibly converted to Islam. In North Africa, Jewish communities had to live in a ghetto (_mellah_). For better (and sometimes for worse), Arab rulers weren’t consistent on enforcing these rules.
> 
> ...



The Arab Jews would still be living all over the Arab world if not for European Zionism. 

There really was no Arab Nationalism until the Zionistts showed up.. Hebron was an Arab city for 1500 years.






						Israeli settlers attack shepherds, storm houses in Hebron-district village
					






					english.wafa.ps
				




Hebron - Wikipedia








						Hebron - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In 1820, it was reported that there were about 1,000 Jews in Hebron. In 1838, Hebron had an estimated 1,500 taxable Muslim households, in addition to 41 Jewish tax-payers. Taxpayers consisted here of male heads of households who owned even a very small shop or piece of land. 200 Jews and one Christian household were under 'European protections'. The total population was estimated at 10,000. In 1842, it was estimated that about 400 Arab and 120 Jewish families lived in Hebron, the latter having been dimi…


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > *Second class citizens*
> ...


There is no such thing as Arab Jews.  Jews are not Arabs, and never have been.

Retire your endless ignorance and willingness to destroy any all of Jewish History.

No one with a brain is interested.


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...




The largest city in the West Bank, and the second largest in the Palestinian territories after Gaza, Hebron  has a population of over 215,000 Palestinians (2016), and seven hundred Jewish settlers concentrated on the outskirts of the Old City of Hebron.


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



The Jewish terror gangs were formed in the early 1920s and they killed over 500 British peacekeepers .. Nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

surada said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


This Thread is about the Fahroud.  If you have nothing to discuss about the Fahrud, then you are on the wrong thread.


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...








						The Wandering Who? | Dissident Voice
					

Tel Aviv University historian, Professor Shlomo Sand, opens his remarkable study of Jewish nationalism quoting Karl W. Deutsch: “A nation is a group of people united by a common mistake regarding its origin and a collective hostility towards its neighbours.” ((When And How The Jewish People Was...



					dissidentvoice.org
				




Tel Aviv University historian, Professor Shlomo Sand, opens his remarkable study of Jewish nationalism quoting Karl W. Deutsch:

“A nation is a group of people united by a common mistake regarding its origin and a collective hostility towards its neighbours.”1


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

May 10—the day that Hamas launched 150 rockets into Israel, beginning eleven days of fighting—happened to be the anniversary of Amin al-Husseini’s appointment as grand mufti of Jerusalem. The coincidence was fitting, as Husseini did perhaps more than anyone to set the Palestinian national movement on its current course, a course that, however indirectly, led to the situation Israelis and Palestinians now find themselves in.

Husseini may be best known because of a photograph taken on November 28, 1941, that shows him sitting with Adolf Hitler. The latter can be seen gesturing to an attentive Husseini, who sits with his hands folded and a thin smile on his face. Germany, Hitler told his guest, was determined to “solve its Jewish problem”—first in Europe, and then through “the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere.”

Despite an early hiccup—Husseini had expected, in keeping with Arab tradition, to be served the customary coffee only to be met with lemonade—the mufti’s audience with the Führer went well, and the result, namely Husseini’s endeavor to rally Muslims to the Nazi cause, is widely known. Less discussed, however, is how Husseini came to prominence in the first place, a story that has had lasting effects in Israeli and Middle Eastern history, and carries with it some important lessons for the present.

_(Read the rest of CAMERA’s July 27, 2021 Op-Ed for Mosaic Magazine here)_










						CAMERA Op-Ed: The Mufti of Jerusalem's Legacy
					

One hundred years ago this May, the ruling British authorities in Mandate Palestine appointed Amin al-Husseini to the position of Grand Mufti of Jerusalem.




					www.camera.org


----------



## surada (Aug 30, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> May 10—the day that Hamas launched 150 rockets into Israel, beginning eleven days of fighting—happened to be the anniversary of Amin al-Husseini’s appointment as grand mufti of Jerusalem. The coincidence was fitting, as Husseini did perhaps more than anyone to set the Palestinian national movement on its current course, a course that, however indirectly, led to the situation Israelis and Palestinians now find themselves in.
> 
> Husseini may be best known because of a photograph taken on November 28, 1941, that shows him sitting with Adolf Hitler. The latter can be seen gesturing to an attentive Husseini, who sits with his hands folded and a thin smile on his face. Germany, Hitler told his guest, was determined to “solve its Jewish problem”—first in Europe, and then through “the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere.”
> 
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> May 10—the day that Hamas launched 150 rockets into Israel, beginning eleven days of fighting—happened to be the anniversary of Amin al-Husseini’s appointment as grand mufti of Jerusalem. The coincidence was fitting, as Husseini did perhaps more than anyone to set the Palestinian national movement on its current course, a course that, however indirectly, led to the situation Israelis and Palestinians now find themselves in.
> 
> Husseini may be best known because of a photograph taken on November 28, 1941, that shows him sitting with Adolf Hitler. The latter can be seen gesturing to an attentive Husseini, who sits with his hands folded and a thin smile on his face. Germany, Hitler told his guest, was determined to “solve its Jewish problem”—first in Europe, and then through “the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere.”
> 
> ...



Hitler's meeting with the Mufti lasted almost ten minutes. And, Hitler refused to shake hands with the Mufti.

Palestine had already accepted more than 600,000 European immigrants who ridiculed and despised them and Arab culture, yet you blame the Mufti and claim victimhood.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

surada said:


> Hitler's meeting with the Mufti lasted almost ten minutes. And, Hitler refused to shake hands with the Mufti.
> 
> Palestine had already accepted more than 600,000 European immigrants who ridiculed and despised them and Arab culture, yet you blame the Mufti and claim victimhood.


As long as you do have evidence of this endlessly repeated theory, I would love to see and read it first hand.

Especially the part where Jews who came from Europe from the late 1800 on, were ridiculing and despising the Arabs.

Only.....the Jews who came from Europe were ridiculing and despising the Arabs, or was it all Jews in Palestine?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

Husseini, born in 1895, fled British Mandatory Palestine in 1937. After some time in Lebanon and Iraq, he went to fascist Italy and from there to Nazi Germany.


There, he was in contact with Foreign Ministry officials and senior SS and Gestapo officers and even met with Hitler more than once, the first time in 1941. But he never realized his goal of obtaining a German-Italian declaration recognizing the independence of Arab states and their right to work to prevent the establishment of a national home for the Jewish people in the Holy Land.










						Never-before-seen photos of Palestinian mufti with Hitler ties visiting Nazi Germany
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

(Let us note that when they refer to Jewry, it means all Jews living in Palestine and not only the ones who had immigrated from the end of the 19th century until that time )​​HAJJ AMIN AL-HUSAYNI MEETS HITLER​In this German propaganda newsreel, the former Mufti of Jerusalem, Hajj Amin al-Husayni, an Arab nationalist and prominent Muslim religious leader, meets Hitler for the first time. During the meeting, held in in the Reich chancellery, Hitler declined to grant al-Husayni’s request for a public statement--or a secret but formal treaty--in which Germany would: 1) pledge not to occupy Arab land, 2) recognize Arab striving for independence, and 3) support the “removal” of the proposed Jewish homeland in Palestine. The Führer confirmed that the “struggle against a Jewish homeland in Palestine” would be part of the struggle against the Jews. Hitler stated that: he would “continue the struggle until the complete destruction of Jewish-Communist European empire”; and when the German army was in proximity to the Arab world, Germany would issue “an assurance to the Arab world” that “the hour of liberation was at hand.” It would then be al-Husayni’s “responsibility to unleash the Arab action that he has secretly prepared.” The Führer stated that Germany would not intervene in internal Arab matters and that the only German “goal at that time would be the annihilation of Jewry living in Arab space under the protection of British power.”








						Hajj Amin al-Husayni meets Hitler
					






					encyclopedia.ushmm.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

Two German historians say that Hitler had a plan to extend the Holocaust to the Middle East and had forged an alliance with Arab nationalists. This is perhaps why Hitler met with the Mufti and provided him a budget of 750,000 Reichsmark per month to foment a jihad in Palestine. The alliance did not alter Hitler’s racist views toward Arabs reflected in his refusal to shake the Mufti’s hand or drink coffee with him.3
3 Von Jan Friedman, “New Research Taints Image of Desert Fox Rommel,” _Der Spiegel_, (May 23, 2007).








						The Mufti and the Führer
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 30, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> Two German historians say that Hitler had a plan to extend the Holocaust to the Middle East and had forged an alliance with Arab nationalists. This is perhaps why Hitler met with the Mufti and provided him a budget of 750,000 Reichsmark per month to foment a jihad in Palestine. The alliance did not alter Hitler’s racist views toward Arabs reflected in his refusal to shake the Mufti’s hand or drink coffee with him.3
> 3 Von Jan Friedman, “New Research Taints Image of Desert Fox Rommel,” _Der Spiegel_, (May 23, 2007).
> 
> 
> ...


One does not have to be a historian to understand that Hitler’s goal was to exterminate every single Jewish person on this planet


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2021)

In his  passionate attempt to restore the plight of the Jews  to one academic’s mangled history of the period,   a  scholar of Iraqi-Jewish origin has revealed that the 1941 pro-Nazi government in Iraq was planning to intern Jews in a ‘harsh ghetto’ from which ‘they would not come out.’






The Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini, together with Rashid al-Ghailani (right), engineered a pro-Nazi government coup in April 1941

London-based Dr E. N., who has 600 academic publications to his name, says that a senior Arab Muslim officer tipped off a group of Jewish army officers that there were plans to intern Jews in ‘terrains of the military’, a place where Jews would supposedly go in and never come out.

Following a coup on 1st April 1941, a virulently anti-Jewish, pro-Nazi government led by prime minister Rashid Ali al-Ghailani ruled Iraq until 31 May 1941 when it was defeated and put to flight by the British army.

The  terrified Jewish officers, who had been recalled into the Iraqi army during the two months that the pro-Axis government ruled Iraq, ‘felt powerless’ at news of the internment plans.  They would meet at the home of Dr N.’s grandfather, a Jew who  felt compelled to resign from his post as commander in charge of the Baghdad Royal Arsenal in 1939, and converse in German and Turkish so that they would not be understood.

According to Dr N., the internment plans remained in place well after the pro-Nazi government had been deposed – until the defeat of General Rommel in the autumn of 1942.

The pro-Nazi government had already established a  Jewish ghetto  in the city of Diwaniyya.

Dr N.’s revelations come in his review of a book by John Broich, _Blood, Oil, and The Axis: The Allied resistance against a Fascist state in Iraq and the Levant, 1941_ (Abrams Press, New York 2019) The review, entitled_ A moral dilemma,_  appears in a book edited by Dr N.titled _For the centennial of Berthold Laufer’s classic Sino-Iranica (1919): Sino-Iranica’s Centennial. Between East and West, Exchanges of Material and Ideational Culture. _Broich also contributed a  cover story on the 1941 British conquest of Baghdad in the July 1919 issue of the _BBC History magazine. _

In spite of the copious literature which exists on the _Farhud,_ Dr N. reproaches the author, an Ohio professor specialising in the history of the British Empire, for failing to mention this  June 1941 massacre of Jews in his _BBC History_ article. (Some accounts put the toll at 1,000 Jews or more). Some important characters are not given their proper weight in the book, such as the German diplomat, Dr Fritz Grobba, and a central figure in what happened in Baghdad and to the Jews specifically, Yunis al-Sab’awi (self-styled governor of Baghdad who earlier had translated into Arabic Hitler’s _Mein Kampf_) is not even mentioned in Broich’s book, which expresses no criticism of the failure of the army to intervene and stop the pogrom, as the thrust of the book is to consistently glorify the UK military.   Dr N. accuses the magazine article of a cover-up and a pattern of ‘thwarting rescue’ of Jews during WWII. “There was no official owning-up by the British state,” he writes.  As Jewish exponents had pointed out in the early 1940s, whereas Japanese atrocities occurring at the same time in occupied Hong Kong were  publicised, the British practised wartime censorship of events in the Middle East, and the massacre of the Jews of Baghdad was excised from the news in British-controlled territories during  WWII.

(full article online)









						Iraq's Nazi regime 'had plans to intern Jews in 1941' • Point of No Return
					

In his  passionate attempt to restore the plight of the Jews  to one academic’s mangled history of the period,   a  scholar of Iraqi-Jewish origin has revealed that the 1941 pro-Nazi government in Iraq was planning to intern Jews in a ‘harsh ghetto’ from which ‘they would not come out.’...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2021)

The 80th anniversary of a pogrom against Iraq’s Jewish community in 1941, was marked by BBC Radio 4 on Sunday.

In a news package, the broadcaster recalled the history of the antisemitic attack against the Baghdadi community over the festival of Shavuot from 1-2 June 1941. It led to the deaths of at least 180 Jews, 1,000 people who were injured and the looting of 900 homes.


Interviewee Edwin Shuker, who fled Iraq in the 1970s, said his mother remembered the pogrom.

Get The Jewish News Daily Edition by email and never miss our top storiesFREE SIGN UP

“She simply can’t speak of the atrocities she saw,” said Mr Shuker, who acknowledged that there was a time when Jews were at the forefront of Iraqi “music, literature, political scenes”.

Despite its 2,500-year-old history, there are now only three Jews believed to be living in Iraq. Most of its community – like Jewish communities across the Middle East and North Africa, from Egypt to Syria, Lebanon, and Morocco – fled their homes after the establishment of Israel in 1948.


Iraqi Jews, who once made up 40 per cent of Baghdad’s population, faced increased persecution after the establishment of the Jewish State. By the 1970s, their phone lines were cut, they were not allowed to attend university, private clubs and many were imprisoned for allegedly working as “Zionist spies”. In 1969, there was a public hanging in Baghdad’s Tahrir Square of nine Jews, three Muslims and two Christians accused of spying for Israel.

(full article online)









						80th anniversary of the Farhud pogrom against Iraq’s Jews marked by BBC
					

Radio 4 broadcast a news package about the 1941 riots in which at least 180 Jews were killed, thousands were injured and 900 homes were looted




					jewishnews.timesofisrael.com


----------



## surada (Sep 20, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> As long as you do have evidence of this endlessly repeated theory, I would love to see and read it first hand.
> 
> Especially the part where Jews who came from Europe from the late 1800 on, were ridiculing and despising the Arabs.
> 
> Only.....the Jews who came from Europe were ridiculing and despising the Arabs, or was it all Jews in Palestine?



The Jews who came from Europe. In fact, the Palestinian Jews organized in 1922 to stop the flood of Europeans  who were all Bolsheviks and Socialists.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2021)

surada said:


> The Jews who came from Europe. In fact, the Palestinian Jews organized in 1922 to stop the flood of Europeans  who were all Bolsheviks and Socialists.


I would love to see the "source" you got this from

I have time.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 27, 2021)

al-Hajj Amin al-Husseini visits the Trebbin concentration camp, 1942

In 2017, Jerusalem’s Kedem auction house posted three of six previously unknown photos on the internet, in which the grand mufti of Jerusalem, Amin al-Husseini, inspects a Nazi concentration camp along with Nazi senior officials and government figures. According to the auctioneers, an expert was of the opinion that these inmates performed forced labor at the Trebbin camp near Berlin, which was, from 1942 to 1945, an SS artillery training place with a branch of the Sachsenhausen concentration camp in Oranienburg. Built after World War I as a Christian “City of Peace,” it was taken over by the SS in 1935. Among the prisoners were Jews from Hungary. Forced labor, terror and violence characterized their daily lives. Kedem hoped viewers would help identify men in the photos. 





Photo 1ORIGINAL PHOTO: KEDEM AUCTION HOUSE


As it turns out, I can now shed light on five of the foreign guests in the pictures—global leaders whose presence reflects the transregional history between Europe, the Middle East, India, and America. The photographs also provide irrefutable proof that all of the men present had precise knowledge of the fate of Jews in Hitler’s Germany—and of the likely fate of Jews in their own home countries under Nazi rule. According to Kedem, the photos are stamped “Photo-Gerhards Trebbin.” This stamp indicates that they were probably photographed in Trebbin, 30 kilometers south of Berlin, “around 1943.” The six photos were auctioned for $12,300 to a private individual who, I would argue, should post the remaining three images on the internet as a humanitarian gesture to families of the prisoners.


Only three of the seven men pictured survived World War II and its immediate aftermath. The two German officials in uniform were both directly involved in the Holocaust. Before and after their trip to the camp, Adolf Hitler met separately with each of the foreign guests, who included the Palestinian leader al-Husseini, the former Iraqi Prime Minister Ali al-Kailani, the Croatian Ustasha ideologue Mile Budak, and the Indian Hindu leader Subhas Chandra Bose. So who were they?

Mile Budak was the ideologue of Croatia’s ethno-radical, anti-Semitic Ustasha party, which ran a Nazi satellite state formed in 1941. On the left is Dr. Fritz Grobba, a former envoy to Kabul, Baghdad, and Jidda. He was a Protestant and not a member of the Nazi Party. He had been in charge of the Middle East in the German Foreign Office since early 1942.
Grobba and the two Arab leaders pictured had supported the anti-British coup in Iraq, which was followed by the al-Farhud pogrom in mid-1941. In it, 179 Jews were killed and many stores looted. Masterminds like al-Kailani and al-Husseini wanted to signal, there in a 2,500-year-old community, how Arabia’s Jews should be treated.

In the second photo is the politician Arthur Seyss-Inquart, who presided over Hitler’s Anschluss of Austria in 1938 and two years later served as commissioner for the occupied Netherlands. In the process, he oversaw the deportation of 100,000 Jews to death camps and the enslavement of half a million Dutch people, half of whom were forced to go to Germany as slave laborers.

After the Nuremberg trials in 1946, Seyss-Inquart ended up on the gallows for his crimes against humanity. Budak shared this fate a year earlier in Zagreb, where he was hanged as a war criminal for his policy of sending Jews, Serbs, Sinti, and Roma to death camps.





Photo 2, with Arthur Seyss-Inquart appearing second from leftKEDEM AUCTION HOUSE
On the other hand, both Arab leaders continued their anti-Jewish and Islamist policies unimpeded after the end of the war: al-Kailani until 1965 and al-Husseini until 1974. Outside of Israel, Nazism had hardly been delegitimized in the Middle East, and its adherents often came to power after the war ended. The Iraqi al-Kailani staged a coup in Baghdad but failed. He was sentenced to death, then exiled to Beirut.

(full article and video online)









						Photographic Evidence Shows Palestinian Leader Amin al-Husseini at a Nazi Concentration Camp
					

An analysis of photographs sold at a Jerusalem auction house offers new insight into the role of foreign accomplices in Hitler’s Final Solution




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 1, 2021)

Operation Ezra and Nehemiah came after years of violence and persecution. Nazi propaganda during World War II and rising Iraqi nationalism stoked anti-Semitic sentiment in the country during the 1940s, with the hatred reaching a fever pitch shortly after Meiri was born during the Farhud, a violent event that took place on June 1-2, 1941.

The Farhud was a Nazi-inspired pogrom that broke out in Baghdad over the Jewish holiday of Shavuot. 

Hundreds of Jews were killed or raped and 1,000 injured, though exact casualty figures remain unclear.
“During the pogroms, my parents fled to the house of the neighbors, who were community leaders,” Meiri said, recalling the event and his Muslim neighbors. “My mother managed to save our family.”

(full article online)









						The end of exile: Iraqi Jew recalls escape from Baghdad 70 years ago
					

As Babylonian Jewry Heritage Center prepares to mark 70th anniversary of Operation Ezra and Nehemiah, Baruch Meiri, 80, recalls how him and 120,000 others fled to Israel from persecution in a mass Aliyah wave




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## surada (Nov 1, 2021)

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Which Arab Clan became the leader of the Arabs in Mandate for Palestine, post the Ottoman Empire defeat, shows what a difference power and leadership makes.
> One clan wanted to live with the Jews in the recreation of their ancient Nation, the other wanted all Jews gone.  The latter one fought, killed or expelled the leaders of the clans who were against his plans.  The consequences to the Mandate for Palestine, the Jews and the Arabs themselves have been catastrophic for both sides.
> His reach and influence in delaying the Jewish dream until 1948 can be seen from the riots he created in 1920 to later efforts even outside the Mandate for Palestine ]
> 
> ...



This is a lie. All Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 1, 2021)

surada said:


> This is a lie. All Arab states signed on with the Allies by 1939.


What part of it is a lie?

Give us your source for your debunking of it.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Nov 30, 2021)

In many countries, it was made clear to the Jews that if they resisted, they would be subjected to more Farhuds and then deported to Nazi-style concentration camps. After all, Arab regimes during WWII, led by the Mufti, made efforts to send Jews to Auschwitz.

The Mufti had been given guided tours of several camps, including the SS's camp-system headquarters. During the war, local officials throughout the Arab-influenced world set up concentration camps as centers of slave labor and torture. Of the dozens of camps in Arab lands, names such as Im Fout in Morocco, Djelfa in Algeria and Giado in Libya have been lost to faded footnotes.

By the late 1940s, Farhud-invoking songs were popular, and numerous mini-Farhud pogroms had already burned through Jewish communities. So, community by community, the Jews were carted to remote locations where clandestine airlifts – often organized by the company that became Alaska Airlines – flew the Jews, packed in like human sardines, out to Israel.

The Arabs thought that they were creating a demographic bomb for the new State of Israel. But Israel's refugee camps were quite temporary, and most of the hundreds of thousands were fully absorbed into the Jewish state.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/the-inside-story-of-expulsion-day/


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 1, 2021)

Surrounding Cairo’s Tahrir Square, houses confiscated from Jewish families host Egypt’s top foreign embassies. To this day, ambassadors from Germany, Switzerland, and the United States work or live in homes expropriated from Jews after 1948, while other formerly Jewish-owned homes became the Great Library of Cairo and government offices.

The expulsion of 850,000 mostly Mizrahi (Middle Eastern) and Sephardic Jews from Arab and Muslim countries took place before, during, and after the Holocaust. As nationalist Arab leaders aligned with Nazi Germany in the name of oil and expelling the British, Jewish communities were targeted for pauperization, expulsion, and murder.

Despite the region’s centrality to Jewish history, the narratives of Middle Eastern Jews have long been considered “supplemental” in collective Jewish memory, as well as that of the rest of the world. One of several reasons for the marginalization of their accounts is that Mizrahi Jews developed different ways of telling their stories, according to historian and journalist Edwin Black.
---

"I take a more inclusive approach when it comes to looking at what happened to the Jewish people during World War II and after,” said Black, who wrote the book “The Farhud: Roots of the Arab-Nazi Alliance in the Holocaust.” Added Black, “Hitler’s war against the Jews was global.”






‘Farhud’ pogrom in Baghdad, Iraq, 1941 (public domain)

Jews were an enduring presence in Arab and Muslim lands for nearly three millennia, yet today fewer than 4,000 Jews live in the region. This contrasts with post-Holocaust Europe, where 1.4 million Jews currently reside. So much for the Moroccan proverb, “A market without Jews is like bread without salt.”

By all accounts, the infiltration of Nazi leaders and policies into the Middle East was a tipping point in the history of the region’s Jews. Beginning with Iraq’s notorious Farhud pogrom on June 1–2, 1941, Jews in Iraq and elsewhere faced intensified persecution akin to what took place in pre-Holocaust Nazi Germany as leaders such as Iraqi prime minister Rashid Ali al-Gaylani sought to emulate Hitler’s tactics.

During the two-day Farhud in Baghdad and other Jewish population centers in Iraq, Jewish homes were marked so mobs could destroy them. In the process, 180 Jews were recorded as murdered. Similar to Kristallnacht in Germany and Nazi-occupied lands, shops and religious buildings were looted and set ablaze.





Jews in Tunis, Tunisia, rounded up for forced labor, 1942 (public domain)

The word “Farhud” means “violent dispossession” in Arabic, the prophetic name given to the pogrom by Iraqi citizens. About 135,000 Jews lived in Iraq in 1941, but almost the entire community relocated to Israel within a decade of the pogrom.

“The Farhud was a turning point because it was the first step in this Jewish community’s dispossession,” said Black.

(full article online)









						Ignored by the UN, Mizrahi Jews survived pogroms and expulsions, too
					

Persecution of Middle Eastern Jewry 'has been denied for a lengthy period,' according to historians advocating for 'more inclusive' Jewish memory




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Dec 20, 2021)

Canadian film describes Jewish refugee plight • Point of No Return
					

The experiences of Jews  forced to leave Egypt, Iraq, Tunisia, Lebanon, Algeria, Morocco and Iran are told in a new documentary, ‘L’Exode Silencieux’. The film , which is 56 minutes long in its full version, was made by the Communauté Sépharade Unifiée du Quebec and the Montreal Consulate of...




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

Because the British did not wish to appear to be intervening in Iraq's internal affairs, they preferred Iraqi troops, who were loyal to Regent Abd al-Ilah, to be the first to enter Iraq's cities. British authorities also hoped to transfer control of Iraq directly to the Regent and his government. After occupying Basra in the middle of May, the British refused to enter the city and, as a consequence, there occurred widespread looting of goods in the shops in the bazaars, many of which were owned by Jews. Arab notables sent night watchmen to protect Jewish possessions and many gave asylum in their homes to Jews.

In Baghdad the results of this policy were much more severe. On the afternoon of June 1, 1941, when the Regent and his entourage returned to Baghdad and British troops surrounded the city, the Jews believed that the danger from the pro-Nazi regime had passed. They ventured out to celebrate the traditional Jewish harvest festival holiday of Shavuot. Riots broke out, targeting the Jews of Baghdad. These riots, known as the Farhud, lasted for two days, ending on June 2, 1941.

Iraqi soldiers and policemen who had supported Rashid Ali al-Gailani's coup d'etat in April and Futtuwa youths who were sympathetic to the Axis incited and led the riots. Unlike in previous incidents, rioters focused on killing. Many civilians in Baghdad and Bedouins from the city's outskirts joined the rioters, taking part in the violence and helping themselves to a share in the booty. During the two days of violence, rioters murdered between 150 and 180 Jews, injured 600 others, and raped an undetermined number of women. They also looted some 1,500 stores and homes. The community leaders estimated that about 2,500 families—15 percent of the Jewish community in Baghdad—suffered directly from the pogrom. View This Term in the Glossary According to the official report of the commission investigating the incident, 128 Jews were killed, 210 were injured, and over 1,500 businesses and homes were damaged. Rioting ended at midday on Monday, June 2, 1941, when Iraqi troops entered Baghdad, killed some hundreds of the mob in the streets and reestablished order in Baghdad.

The causes of the Farhud were political and ideological. On the one hand, the leaders of this pogrom identified the Jews as collaborators with the British authorities and justified violence against Jewish civilians by linking it to the struggle of the Iraqi national movement against British colonialism. Other Arab nationalists also perceived the Baghdad Jews as Zionists or Zionist sympathizers and justified the attacks as a response to Arab-Jewish conflict in Palestine. Nevertheless, killing helpless Jews, including women and children, was an unprecedented phenomenon that contradicted Muslim law. In this situation, antisemitic ideology, derived in part from Nazi propaganda, helped to legitimize murdering Jews in Iraq.

The consequences of this pogrom View This Term in the Glossary stunned the Jewish community in Baghdad. Generally unarmed and lacking military training and self-defense skills, Baghdad Jews felt vulnerable and helpless. Many decided to leave Iraq. Hundreds fled to Iran, others went to Beirut, Lebanon, and some even obtained temporary visas for India. A few hundred Jews tried to reach Palestine, but most of them were forced to stop at some point on the way, either by the Iraqi police, which did not allow Jews to immigrate to Palestine, or by Palestinian police, enforcing strict immigration quotas (the White Paper of 1939). Most of the refugees, however, returned to Baghdad after the political situation had stabilized and the Iraqi economy had begun to prosper again.

(full article online)






						The Farhud
					






					encyclopedia.ushmm.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

Iraqi Jewish artist and Farhud survivor, Nessim Zelyalet's, A Month of Panic
Babylonian Heritage Museum. Or Yehuda, Israel​



JIMENA Remembers the Farhud & Demands Justice​

In 1941, exactly 81 years ago today, antisemitic mobs took to the streets of Baghdad, Iraq, and violently targeted the city’s Jewish community. This pogrom, which has become known as the Farhud (meaning looting or robbing), took place during the Jewish holiday of Shavuot and sadly claimed the lives of at least 200 souls. Damage was inflicted on nearly 2,000 Jewish families, with between 700 and 1,000 people injured, while 550 stores and 900 homes were looted.

On their website, The United States Holocaust Memorial Museum asserts that the Farhud was a turning point for the Iraqi Jewish community and cites Nazism as a primary contributing factor in the Farhud. “Nazi influence and antisemitism already were widespread in Iraq, due in large part to the German legation's presence in Baghdad as well as influential Nazi propaganda, which took the form of Arabic-language radio broadcasts from Berlin.”

Despite the well documented role of Nazism in fomenting antisemitism in Iraq in the 1940s and the long-term impact of the Farhud on Middle Eastern Jewish communities, today the Farhud is treated as an exceptional historical event that is largely ignored or dismissed out of the larger historical context it took place in. According to a new survey commissioned by Iraqi-British Jewish businessman and philanthropist David A. Dangoor CBE, of Dangoor Education, only 7% of Israeli respondents could identify the Farhud and sadly little has been done to ensure that the Farhud is taught as part of Holocaust history.

Today, as many countries in the Middle East and North Africa look forward to a path of progress and normalization with Israel and global Jewry, Iraq is on a path of continued regression and violence. As Iraqi Jews, and Jews around the world honor the memory of the Farhud, many in the Iraqi government celebrate the passage of new national legislation that broadens the crime of normalization with Israel and "Zionist entities" as punishable by death. The long-term impact of Nazism reverberates in Iraq today.

Today, in 2022, eight decades after crimes perpetrated against the Jews of Iraq remain largely ignored by governments and civil society, we at JIMENA demand full recognition of the rights and histories of Middle Eastern Jews impacted by the Farhud and the spread of Nazism in the Middle East.

We demand the Farhud be included in Holocaust education at museums, universities, Jewish day schools, and public education institutions.

We demand that the Iraqi Jewish Archive be returned to its rightful inheritors: the Iraqi Jewish people from whom it was stolen.

We demand an end to complacent policies that favor the rights of antisemitic governmentsover Jewish victims of antisemitic ethnic cleansing, denationalization, economic dispossession, and continued acts of violence.

We invite you to join us today as we honor the memory of the victims of the Farhud.​


----------



## surada (Jun 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> As well as opposing the Peel Commission’s recommendations, al-Husseini fueled violence against the Jews by claiming—much as he did during the 1920s, and much as Palestinian Authority leaders like Mahmoud Abbas do today—that the Jews were intent on conquering Muslim sacred sites in Palestine, and in particular the Temple Mount site housing the al-Aqsa Mosque. This nefarious goal was the pretext for a much larger conspiracy. “Palestine does not satisfy the Jews,” al-Husseini said, “because their goal is to rule over the rest of the Arab nations, over Lebanon, Syria, and Iraq, and even over the lands of Khyber in Saudi Arabia, under the pretext that this city was the homeland of the Jewish tribes in the seventh century.”
> 
> For much of 1937, al-Husseini dodged the British by holing up inside the al-Aqsa compound, from where he directed the violence and terror. By the time he escaped to Lebanon in October, according to a dispatch from a German diplomat to his superiors in Berlin, “the initially small number of Arabs active in the uprising have managed in the meantime to gain the support of the entire Arab people.”
> 
> ...



 By 1930 the population of Palestine had doubled with European immigrants. The mufti was trying to head off additional refugees. It's become fashionable to blame the mufti for the Holocaust instead of Hitler. It justifies expelling the Palestinians and taking the rest of their land.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

surada said:


> By 1930 the population of Palestine had doubled with European immigrants. The mufti was trying to head off additional refugees. It's become fashionable to blame the mufti for the Holocaust instead of Hitler. It justifies expelling the Palestinians and taking the rest of their land.


A liar continues to be a liar.  How great of you.

Magnificent, indeed.


----------



## surada (Jun 1, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> A liar continues to be a liar.  How great of you.
> 
> Magnificent, indeed.


Nope. 600,000 Jewish refugees arrived in Palestine in a period of 15 years. You might read actual accounts by Iraqi Jews and why they left. Read as an Arab Sees the Jews.. I think it was written in 1945.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. 600,000 Jewish refugees arrived in Palestine in a period of 15 years. You might read actual accounts by Iraqi Jews and why they left. Read as an Arab Sees the Jews.. I think it was written in 1945.


Are you discussing the Fahrud. ?

No

Should you be discussing Palestine here?

No


Brainwashed much?

Definitely !!!


----------



## surada (Jun 1, 2022)

This is how the other guys felt. You guys aren't the center of the universe.



			King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

surada said:


> This is how the other guys felt. You guys aren't the center of the universe.
> 
> 
> 
> King Abdullah bin Al-Hussein (1882-1951)


Discuss what happened before, during and after the Farhud


I dare you. !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

Young Iraqi Jews who fled to pre-state Israel following the 1941 Farhud pogrom in Baghdad. Photo: Moshe Baruch

Jewish groups on Wednesday marked the 81st anniversary of the Farhud, a Nazi-inspired pogrom of Iraqi Jews that marked the beginning of the end for a centuries-old, once-flourishing community.

The massacre took place over the Jewish holiday of Shavuot in Baghdad on June 1, 1941, following the downfall of the regime of Rashid Ali al-Kailani, an Arab nationalist who staged a pro-Nazi coup in Iraq weeks earlier. As British troops surrounded Baghdad, widespread riots targeting the Jewish community broke out, incited and led by Iraqi soldiers and officers who backed the coup, as well as fascist youth.

By the time the violence ended midday on June 2, some 180 Jews were killed and hundreds more injured, and an estimated 1,500 stores and homes looted.

The Farhud was a watershed moment for Iraqi Jews. Within 10 years, amid mounting antisemitic persecution, more than 90 percent of the community immigrated to Israel, according to the US Holocaust Memorial Museum.

Last month, the Iraqi parliament passed legislation making contact between Iraqis and citizens of Israel — where most Iraqi Jews and their descendants live — a crime punishable with a lifetime prison sentence or even the death penalty.

While relatively little-known outside of the Iraqi Jewish community, there has been increasing effort in recent years by Jewish organizations, as well as the Israeli government, to raise awareness of the Farhud. In a social media post commemorating the massacre, the Board of Deputies of British Jews — a group representing Jews in the United Kingdom, where a number of Iraqi Jews resettled — shared testimonies of survivors, which can be viewed below:












						Massacre of Iraqi Jews Remembered on 81st Anniversary
					

Young Iraqi Jews who fled to pre-state Israel following the 1941 Farhud pogrom in Baghdad. Photo: Moshe Baruch Jewish groups …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 1, 2022)

According to the Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial museum, the spasm of violence in Baghdad resulted in 179 people being killed, over 2,000 being wounded, at least 200 children being orphaned, and some 50,000 Jews having their property looted. Other independent researchers estimate that hundreds of Jews were killed.

More than mere Arab nationalists, the rioters were directly linked to Germany’s Nazi Party. Some of them wore swastikas, while several had marched in the Nuremberg torchlight parades. It was the Nazi ideology that fueled the Faruhd — a desire to exterminate Jews from the face of the earth.

Until the 1920s there were no significant recorded demonstrations of antisemitismin Iraq. Restrictions from the Ottoman era had been abolished, and, following World War I, the establishment of the British Mandate improved the situation of Iraqi Jews.

However, the rise of such Fascist leaders as Hitler and Mussolini led to a profound change in attitudes toward Iraq’s Jews.

The intensification of hatred was incited by such provocateurs as  Jerusalem grand mufti Haj Amin al-Husseini, who arrived in Baghdad in 1939. Al-Husseini saw Nazi Germany as a “defender of the Muslim world” and regarded the Jews as “dangerous enemies.”

The grand mufti played a prominent role in pre-1948 Palestine as one of the “founding fathers” of Palestinian nationalism.

When World War II broke out in 1939, al-Husseini hoped to secure Nazi support for Arab nationalism and the expulsion of Jews from the Middle East. In Baghdad, he supported the April 1941 pro-German coup d’état. The grand mufti also instigated the Farhud, sometimes referred to as “Iraq’s Kristallnacht.”

Throughout World War II, the cleric served as an Arab ally and propagandist for the Third Reich in Berlin, continuing the campaign of antisemitic incitement he started in Mandatory Palestine.

Jerusalem grand mufti Haj Amin al-Hussein remains a respected figure in Palestinian society, having been praised by Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas as a “hero” and a “pioneer.”




(full article online )









						War in Ukraine and Holocaust Distortion: Why Did the Media Forget 'Iraq’s Kristallnacht' on Its Anniversary? | Honest Reporting
					

Moscow's invasion of Ukraine that began on February 24 has been widely condemned as an illegal act of aggression. The United Nations Human Rights Council




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2022)

This Monument, ‘Prayer,’ in Ramat Gan, is in memory of the Jews who were killed in Iraq during the Farhud pogrom (1941) and in the 1960s. 
(photo credit: Wikimedia Commons)


In 1941, Iraq's prime minister, Rashid Ali al-Gaylani, allied with the Axis powers of Italy and Nazi Germany during World War II. This followed a coup where Gaylani overthrew the pro-British regent with pro-Nazi Iraqi support in what became known as the Golden Square coup. 

The coup was widely supported and was seen as motivated by anti-British sentiments in the country. However, the involvement of the Nazis would also see antisemitic propaganda disseminated throughout Iraq.









Rashid Ali al-Gaylani and Haj Amin al-Husseini speaking at the anniversary of the 1941 coup in Iraq in front of black-white-green banners in Berlin. (credit: Wikimedia Commons)
This soon led to the Anglo-Iraqi War, a British-led World War II battle initiated by the Allied forces against Gaylani's regime that took place throughout the month of May. 

Ultimately, this war was a victory for the Allies and Gaylani was overthrown.

However, the day after the war ended, the Farhud began. 

The pogrom​What sparked the pogrom is a matter of debate between official Iraqi and British sources as well as witnesses and academics. However, ultimately, violence broke out against the Jewish community, with Iraqi civilians and law enforcement attacking Jews, Jewish-owned businesses and even a synagogue. 


The violence lasted two days, over the course of the Jewish holiday of Shavuot, before British forces were able to restore order. However, the result was the deaths of several Jews.


Exactly how many Jews were killed is the subject of considerable debate, with most conservative estimates placing the number at around at least 180. 


However, many sources say that it was much more, some even going as high as 1,000.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2022)

The Farhud was caused by a toxic mix of Nazi influence and propaganda, anti-colonialism that scapegoated the Jews as a fifth column, and militaristic nationalism.Many blame the pro-Nazi Mufti of Jerusalem, Haj Amin al-Husseini, who together with 400 Palestinian and Syrian exiles incited anti-Jewish hatred during the two years he spent in Baghdad. But some argue that the shadowy figure of Yunis Bahri did more harm than the Mufti. Bahri broadcast radio propaganda from Berlin. In coffee shops, Iraqis huddled around shortwave radios to hear his broadcasts. They always started with the call Huna Berlin. Hayii al Arab—“This is Berlin. Arab greetings.”

The power of Bahri’s broadcasts cannot be discounted. Four days before the Farhud broke out, he took to the airwaves to incite Arab listeners to violence. “The biggest enemies of mankind,” he declared, “are those who believe the Jews.”

The Farhud was unprecedented in the recent history of the Jews of Iraq, the world’s oldest Diaspora community. It had such a traumatic effect that within 10 years after the regime began to persecute its Jewish citizens in revenge for its failure to defeat Israel in 1948, most of the community fled as soon as they were able. Today, only three Jews remain in Iraq out of a 1948 population of 150,000. Most of those who were pushed out have resettled in Israel.

The name Farhud means “forced dispossession.” It is a euphemism for brutal murder, mutilation, drowning, poisoning and looting. It was the first of several lethal riots that preceded the establishment of Israel in 1948. These outbreaks of violence, together with a raft of anti-Jewish laws passed in Arab League countries, reminiscent of the Nazi Nuremberg laws, convinced Jews in the Arab world that they had no future in the independent Arab states that emerged from the colonial era.

Why do we need to remember the Farhud? Because the Farhud and the antisemitic rejectionism embodied in the al-Sadr law constitute a continuum. Iraq never signed a peace treaty with Israel and is still at war with it. The rejectionist baton has been passed from those who incited the Farhud to al-Sadr’s Iranian puppet-masters, who deny the Holocaust even as they express their desire to repeat it.

Lyn Julius is the author of Uprooted: How 3,000 Years of Jewish Civilization in the Arab World Vanished Overnight (Vallentine Mitchell, 2018).



(full article online)









						Why We Need to Remember the Farhud
					

Rioters during the antisemitic pogrom in Baghdad, Iraq, known as the ‘Farhud,’ June 1, 1941. Photo: Twitter. JNS.org – Iraq …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 2, 2022)

Questions:


Were all Jews considered to be descendants of Khazars at that time by Muslims, and not from Indigenous Jews who lived in the region before?

Did Al Husseini think that the Jews of Iraq were descendants of the Khazars?

Did Al Husseini think that all Iraqi Jews were thinking of moving to Mandate Palestine?

Why did Al Husseini decide to start riots against the Jews of Iraq and not the Jews of Iran, Syria, Lebanon, Egypt, Libya, Morocco, Yemen, etc?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

This month 81 years ago, Bagdad’s Jews suffered a wave of murderous antisemitic violence known as the Farhud (onslaught). The pogrom was not only the beginning of the end for the Jews in Iraq, but emblematic of the destruction of Jewish communities across the greater Middle East – a Nakba (catastrophe) largely forgotten by the world

Amid the flames of the Second World War, the Farhud erupted on June 1, 1941. The antisemitic mob violence led to the murder of 179 Jews, although the total number of Jewish fatalities could have been as high as 600, with many unidentified bodies buried in a mass grave. In addition, more than 1,000 Jews were injured, with around 900 homes destroyed and massive amounts of property looted.

The two days of terror occurred during the power vacuum between the collapse of the pro-German government of Rashid Ali and the return of British forces to Bagdad. The violence was incited with Axis support in radio broadcasts and newspapers, as well as sermons in mosques, all fueled by the potent fusion of fascism, Arab nationalism and Islamic militancy.


The leader of the Palestinian national movement, Amin al-Husseini, living in Iraq since 1939, played a crucial role in supporting the anti-British coup that brought Rashid Ali to power and in encouraging the deadly violence against Bagdad’s Jews. With Britain’s reconquest of Iraq, al-Husseini relocated to Berlin, where he served the Nazi regime until its demise. Notwithstanding this wartime collaboration, al-Husseini was elected president of the All-Palestine Government in 1948.

Baghdad’s Jews have a rich heritage. Known as the first diaspora, the community predated the rise of Islam, tracing its roots back to the Babylonian exile of antiquity.


Over the centuries, the Jews of Mesopotamia made an immeasurable contribution to Jewish scholarship and civilization, as well as to the culture and society of the Middle East as a whole.


But the Farhud was not just a mortal blow to one historic community, it was a sign of things to come for Jews throughout the Arab world. From Libya to Syria and from Yemen to Tunisia, murderous pogroms became more and more ubiquitous. And in the aftermath of the Second World War, entire Jewish communities were decimated.

(full article online)









						81 years since the Farhud: Iraqi families have not forgotten - opinion
					

My in-laws were lucky to have gotten out when they did. In December 1947, a Farhud-type pogrom swept Aleppo, leaving the community devastated.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## surada (Jun 24, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> This month 81 years ago, Bagdad’s Jews suffered a wave of murderous antisemitic violence known as the Farhud (onslaught). The pogrom was not only the beginning of the end for the Jews in Iraq, but emblematic of the destruction of Jewish communities across the greater Middle East – a Nakba (catastrophe) largely forgotten by the world
> 
> Amid the flames of the Second World War, the Farhud erupted on June 1, 1941. The antisemitic mob violence led to the murder of 179 Jews, although the total number of Jewish fatalities could have been as high as 600, with many unidentified bodies buried in a mass grave. In addition, more than 1,000 Jews were injured, with around 900 homes destroyed and massive amounts of property looted.
> 
> ...











						Farhud - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

surada said:


> Farhud - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say.
In your own words.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jun 24, 2022)

surada said:


> Farhud - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.  The Jews had it good in Iraq, right?

Here is what the link below that article says:

Organized Zionist activity began in Iraq in the 1920s. The Jewish population was generally sympathetic toward the movement, although not at that time as a solution for Iraqi Jews.[41] The Zionist organization in Baghdad was initially granted a permit by the British, in March 1921, but in the following year, under the government of King Faisal I, was unable to renew it. Nevertheless, its activities were tolerated until 1929. In that year, after conflict and bloodshed in Palestineduring anti-Zionist demonstrations, Zionist activities were banned and teachers from Palestine, who had taught Hebrew and Jewish history, were forced to leave.[41]

In the 1930s, the situation of the Jews in Iraq deteriorated. Previously, the growing Iraqi Arab nationalist sentiment included Iraqi Jews as fellow Arabs,[42] but these views changed with the ongoing conflict in the Palestinian Mandate and the introduction of Nazi propaganda.[43]Despite protestations of their loyalty to Iraq, Iraqi Jews were increasingly subject to discrimination and anti-Jewish actions. In September 1934, following the appointment of Arshad al-Umari as the new minister of economics and communications, tens of Jews were dismissed from their posts in that ministry; and, subsequently, there were unofficial quotas of Jews that could be appointed in the civil service or admitted to secondary schools and colleges.[44] Zionist activity had continued covertly even after 1929, but in 1935 the last two Palestinian Jewish teachers were deported, and the president of the Zionist organization was put on trial and ultimately required to leave the country.[45]




Mass grave for the victims of the Farhudin 1946

Following the collapse of Rashid Ali al-Gaylani's pro-Axis coup d'état in 1941, the Farhud ("violent dispossession") pogrom broke out in Baghdad on June 1, in which approximately 200 Iraqi Jews were murdered (some sources put the number higher[46]), and up to 2,000 injured- damages to Jewish-owned property were estimated at $3 million (US$ 55 million in 2022). There were also instances of looting of Jewish properties in many other cities at around the same time, with the pogrom lasting for two days until June 2. Afterwards, Jewish emissaries from Palestine were sent to teach Iraqi Jews self-defense, which they were eager to learn.[38] The newly restored pro-Allied monarchist regime quickly implemented measures to prevent the outbreak of similar anti-Jewish violence and established a committee of enquiry on 7 June "to examine the facts and find who was culpable."[47]

Persecution by Iraqi authoritiesEdit​Before the United Nations Partition Plan for Palestine vote, Iraq's prime minister Nuri al-Said told British diplomats that if the United Nations solution was not "satisfactory", "severe measures should [would?] be taken against all Jews in Arab countries".[48] In a speech at the General Assembly Hall at Flushing Meadow, New York, on Friday, 28 November 1947, Iraq's Foreign Minister, Fadel Jamall, included the following statement: 



> Partition imposed against the will of the majority of the people will jeopardize peace and harmony in the Middle East. Not only the uprising of the Arabs of Palestine is to be expected, but the masses in the Arab world cannot be restrained. The Arab-Jewish relationship in the Arab world will greatly deteriorate. There are more Jews in the Arab world outside of Palestine than there are in Palestine. In Iraq alone, we have about one hundred and fifty thousand Jews who share with Moslems and Christians all the advantages of political and economic rights. Harmony prevails among Moslems, Christians and Jews. But any injustice imposed upon the Arabs of Palestine will disturb the harmony among Jews and non-Jews in Iraq; it will breed inter-religious prejudice and hatred.[49]


In the months leading up to the November 1947 Partition vote, violence against Iraqi Jews increased. In May 1947, a Jewish man in Baghdad was lynched by an angry mob after being accused of giving poisoned candy to Arab children. Rioters ransacked homes in the Jewish Quarter of Fallujah, and the Jewish population there fled to Baghdad. Large Jewish "donations" for the Palestinian Arab cause were regularly extorted, with the names of "donors" read out on the radio to encourage more. In spite of this, Iraqi Jews still mostly continued to view themselves as loyal Iraqis and believed that the hardship would pass. The Jewish Agency's emissary to Iraq reported that "No attention is paid [by the Jews] to the frightful manifestations of hostility around them, which place all Jews on the verge of a volcano about to erupt."[50]

In 1948, the year of Israel's independence, there were about 150,000 Jews in Iraq.[51] Persecution of Jews greatly increased that year:


In July 1948, the government passed a law making Zionism a capital offense, with a minimum sentence of seven years imprisonment. Any Jew could be convicted of Zionism based only on the sworn testimony of two Muslim witnesses, with virtually no avenue of appeal available.
On August 28, 1948, Jews were forbidden to engage in banking or foreign currency transactions.
In September 1948, Jews were dismissed from the railways, the post office, the telegraph department, and the Finance Ministry on the ground that they were suspected of "sabotage and treason".
On October 8, 1948, the issuance of export and import licenses to Jewish merchants was forbidden.
On October 19, 1948, the discharge of all Jewish officials and workers from all governmental departments was ordered.
In October, the Egyptian paper El-Ahram estimated that as a result of arrests, trials, and sequestration of property, the Iraqi treasury collected some 20 million dinars or the equivalent of 80 million U.S. dollars.
On December 2, 1948, the Iraq government suggested to oil companies operating in Iraq that no Jewish employees be accepted.[52]
"With very few exceptions, only Jews wore watches. On spotting one that looked expensive, a policeman had approached the owner as if to ask the hour. Once assured the man was Jewish, he relieved him of the timepiece and took him into custody. The watch, he told the judge, contained tiny wireless; he'd caught the Jew, he claimed, sending military secrets to the Zionists in Palestine. Without examining the "evidence" or asking any questions, the judge pronounced his sentence. The "traitor" went to prison, the watch to the policeman as a reward."[53][54]

Following the Israeli Declaration of Independence and Iraq's subsequent participation in the 1948 Arab-Israeli War, Iraq was placed under martial law. Courts martial were used to intimidate wealthy Jews, Jews were again dismissed from civil service, quotas were placed on university positions, and Jewish businesses were boycotted.[55] In sweeps throughout urban areas, the Iraqi authorities searched thousands of Jewish homes for secret caches of money they were presumed to be sending to Israel. Walls were frequently demolished in these searches. Hundreds of Jews were arrested on suspicion of Zionist activity, tortured into confessing, and subjected to heavy fines and lengthy prison sentences. In one case, a Jewish man was sentenced to five years' hard labor for possessing a Biblical Hebrew inscription which was presumed to be a coded Zionist message.[50]

The greatest shock to the Jewish community came with the arrest and execution of businessman Shafiq Ades, a Jewish automobile importer who was the single wealthiest Jew in the country. Ades, who had displayed no interest in Zionism, was arrested on charges of sending military equipment to Israel and convicted by a military tribunal. He was fined $20 million and sentenced to death. His entire estate was liquidated and he was publicly hanged in Basra in September 1948.[56][50] The Jewish community's general sentiment was that if an assimilated and non-Zionist Jew as powerful and well-connected as Ades could be eliminated, other Jews would not be protected any longer.[57] Additionally, like most Arab League states, Iraq forbade any legal emigration of its Jews on the grounds that they might go to Israel and could strengthen that state. At the same time, increasing government oppression of the Jews fueled by anti-Israeli sentiment together with public expressions of antisemitism created an atmosphere of fear and uncertainty.

The Iraqi Jewish community gradually became impoverished because of persecution. Jewish businesses were forced to close in the face of boycotts and arrests of Jewish businessmen. After Jews were prohibited from working in the civil service, skilled and formerly well-paid Jewish civil service employees were driven into poverty and forced to become street peddlers to avoid being arrested for vagrancy. Jewish home values dropped by 80%.[50]

On 19 February 1949, Nuri al-Said acknowledged the bad treatment that the Jews had been victims of in Iraq during the recent months. He warned that unless Israel behaved itself, events might take place concerning the Iraqi Jews.[58]











						History of the Jews in Iraq - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 5, 2022)

*Since the film ‘ Remember Baghdad’ was made, the number of Jews in Iraq has gone down from five to three. The  film, commissioned by David Dangoor, has been seen by thousands. Now it is likely to be seen by millions on Netflix. We republish a 2017 review by Lyn Julius in Jewish Renaissance:*

On New Year’s Eve 1946, a young Jewish couple were among the guests at a Benefit Ball in the Iraqi Flying Club.  A beauty pageant was taking place: the King of Iraq approached the 21-year old Renée Dangoor, and invited her to take part.

Renée won the contest. Her hand-coloured image of radiant beauty, complete with victory sash, is presently being referenced by 2,700 Arabic websites on Google.

Who would have believed, in the bomb-ravaged,  sectarian Iraq of today,  that a Jewess could have been crowned Miss Baghdad 1947? “Who is even going to believe,” says Edwin Shuker in the new documentary _Remember Baghdad_,” that there were Jews in Iraq?”

Edwin Shuker is one of the main characters in the film. The opening sequence shows him leaving his home in north London to catch a flight to Erbil, the capital of Kurdistan in northern Iraq, in a bid to
show that Jews still have a stake in Iraq. Later, we see Edwin in a Baghdadi taxi excitedly giving directions to his driver to find the Shuker family house.
They had abandoned it in haste 46 years earlier.

In a region where the jihadists of Islamic State are just kilometres away,  to return to Iraq is a brave, if foolhardy, thing for a Jew to do. Of 140,000 Jews in 1948, only five Jews remain in Iraq in an atmosphere of rampant antisemitism.

This community goes back to Babylonian times when captives from Judea were taken as slaves to the land of the two rivers and remained there for 2,600 years.

The Babylonian Jews had a seminal impact on Judaism as we know it. Yet  in 2017, the community is to all intents and purposes extinct, its members driven into exile.

_Remember Baghdad_ started out as a film commissioned by Renée Dangoor’s son David about a group of Iraqi Jews who have been meeting weekly in London over three decades to play volleyball together. Director Fiona Murphy has taken the story to a new level, combining raw material of home movies, family photos and first-person testimonies with rare archive footage – to build a cinematic record of a lost world.

What motivated Fiona, of mixed Jewish-Irish parentage, to make this film?

” The lives of my parents’ families closed down as the British Empire shattered: my father’s community was thrown out of Ireland and my mother’s fled Jamaica. I grew up in London, conscious that people suffer for the crimes of generations long gone.

“So when I was between films and was offered a job cataloguing an extraordinary archive of early home movies belonging to an Iraqi-Jewish family I responded vividly to the news that the Jews of Iraq did well under the British, and paid for it. The end of the British Empire was not the only strand that bound their stories together with mine. My mother’s family was ethnically Jewish. And while that was where the historical similarities ended, the smiling faces in the archive and the stark fact that only five Jews remain in Iraq today, awakened my own sense of loss.

“At first I just wanted to convey the pain of losing your home. It seemed important, now, right now, to push back at the narrowness of our news, dominated by discussion of economic migrants, desperate refugees and the difficulties of integrating immigrants. The older stories were laments about the pain of exile: “It’s a Long Long Way to Tipperary”, and “By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down and wept”. I wanted to show that that migrants travel with heavy hearts, give them a voice, and bring back the world that was lost. I knew this must be my next film.”

Fiona Murphy’s film is being released exactly 100 years after the British invaded what was once Mesopotamia, throwing three Ottoman provinces together  to form modern Iraq. One of the country’s chief architects was the British intelligence officer Gertrude Bell, also the subject of a documentary being released this year : _Letters from Baghdad_.

Often described as a female Lawrence of Arabia, Bell was a woman in a man’s world. She was the moving force behind the crowning of Emir Faisal as king of Iraq and saw the able, multilingual, educated, and increasingly westernised, Jews as the lynchpin of the brave new Iraq she wanted to create.

“_Remember Baghdad _“interviews the broadcaster Salim Fattal, the writer Eli Amir,  and other survivors of the two-day rampage of June 1941 which followed the overthrow of the pro-British government in Iraq – an orgy of killing, rape and looting. After Iraq introduced a state of emergency in 1948, punishing its Jews for the establishment of Israel, it was primarily fear of another _Farhud _that spurred 120,000 Jews to leave Iraq for Israel when they had the chance in 1950 – 51. The price they paid was to be stripped of their citizens’ rights and dispossessed of their property.

Although Iraq remained an implacable enemy of Israel, life for the 6,000 remaining Jews continued as one long round of parties and picnics by the river Tigris. The brutal slaughter of the king and his ministers in 1958, their bodies dragged through the streets of Baghdad, came as a shock, but still the Jews did not leave. When they wanted to, in the 1960s, it was too late. By the time the Six-Day war broke out, Jews were effectively hostages of the Ba’ath regime.

The film relates the vengeful terror experienced by the remaining Jews, who witnessed the public hangings of nine of their co-religionists in January 1969 on trumped-up spying charges.

Danny Dallal’s uncle was executed six months later. Scores of Jews disappeared. Danny and Edwin were among the 2,000 desperate Jews smuggled out of Iraq into Iran by Kurds in the early 1970s. They left everything behind.

(full article online)






						‘Remember Baghdad’ film is now on Netflix • Point of No Return
					

Since the film ‘ Remember Baghdad’ was made, the number of Jews in Iraq has gone down from five to three. The  film, commissioned by David Dangoor, has been seen by thousands. Now it is likely to be seen by millions on Netflix. We republish a 2017 review by Lyn Julius in Jewish Renaissance: On […]




					www.jewishrefugees.org.uk


----------

